# Naruto 656 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Nov 13, 2013)

Predict away!


Louis-954 said:


> This week is Jump issue #51
> Next week is Jump issue #52 (absent, final issue of the Shounen Jump Year)
> Naruto will return come the "New Year" in issue #1





Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2013)

Either it's being set up as another troll from Obito or Obito will convert to the "good" side and help against Madara.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 13, 2013)

Small flashback showing the conclusion of Madara vs Hashirama and then Infinite Tsukuyomi begins.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carnage Incoming*

 

See those black clouds and the footprints? Remind you of anything? 


That's because kirin is coming back


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

It looks like we will get more action in the next chapter. I hope it doesn't has anything to do with_ friendship saves everything._


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

I predict Madara trolling quite obvious I think.


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto will launch that huge FRS at Madara but it will get absorbed by him.
Madara will finally turn things around doing something big.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara trolls everyone


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto use MEGA FRS on the tree's EYE. 
Thats where he stayed in the last chapter.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 13, 2013)

If kishi is on hiatus, does this mean he is actually planning the rest of events instead of making up bs along the way?


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuchiyose: Nohara Rin*

Naruto 6??: Nohara Rin

Madara: My trump card is ready.
Shodai: Madara, don't do this. It's not too late. We can settle matters.
Madara: If you can stand up now, then I'll consider it a settled matter.
Shodai: I can't stand up.
Madara: Then prepare for the eternal dream.

Naruto: Sasuke, this man is just like me. I can't let him die so easily.
Sasuke: Naruto, do as you please. I'm going after the real Madara. You stay here and do whatever you want with this degenerate.

Shodai: Ino, patch me through to Sasuke and Naruto.
Shodai: Boys, Madara has stolen my sage chakra abilities. He has my body and cells inside of him that can control the sage chakra. I am afraid to say that my sage mode has far more endurance than even your own. I can feel what he's doing. He's using a woman that has been infused with my own cells to create his own God tree
Naruto&Sasuke: ??
Madara: Hashirama, Naruto, Sasuke, I can hear everything. This is Rin. She is the girl who Uchiha Obito loves. I took her all those years ago and infused her body with Hashirama's cells. She has been growing since then. She is a power to rival the God Tree itself. And she obeys my will alone.

Rin: Madara-sama. Please accept my humble service.
Obito: Rin. Rin is alive. Madara took Rin. I can't do a thing for her like this. I can make the moon's eye plan come true. I can't accept this reality.

Minato: Naruto! That's my student Rin. In this condition, controlled by Madara's mokuton techniques, she is beyond dangerous!
Madara: Rin! Do as you are commanded! Clear the battlefield!
Rin: Great Earthquake No Jutsu.


----------



## tears (Nov 13, 2013)

im kinda slow here, could someone tell me what was the last page means? with all those footprints. that was from Sasuke when he got out from White Zetsu right?


----------



## sjbluedog24 (Nov 13, 2013)

No one cares about your shitty fanfic.


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Naruto use MEGA FRS on the tree's EYE.
> Thats where he stayed in the last chapter.



its more than mega actually,it seems the size of  Chibaku tensei.
probably using Kyubiis chakra to make it this big.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 13, 2013)

do you believe Rin will come alive?

Madara's trmp card is Rin?

Vote now


----------



## Shakar (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara mega-troll.

Feeltime is over. It's slaughter time.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 13, 2013)

I suppose that we'll see if Naruto will succeed destroying the tree,but i think that Madara will do something about it.
Then I think we'll see a bit of Hashirama and what Minato and Kakashi want to do with Obito.


----------



## Hermaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

It's eather.

1: We will see Madara
2: Minato, Kakashi, Sasuke and Obito chat
3: Random flashback
4: Stuffs that will only make the wait even longer to see Madara
5: Complete random stuffs like seeing Akamarus daily dog life in Konoah.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 13, 2013)

It better be Madara for next chap

Stop being a tease, Kishi


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 656 Prediction:*   Regret

Obito surrenders unconditionally, realizing Naruto's path and the wrongs he did.

Meanwhile Naruto enters the fight against Madara with the help of the Bijuu, but Madara begins to reveal the final trump card.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Next few chapters:

Too late for the Alliance. They can't help Hashirama because Hashirama has already been defeated.

Madara turns things around. I'd like to think he starts MT but I'm not sure.

Minato, Kakashi, and Obito see this and Minato worries about Naruto.

Obito tells Minato that he can make Madara mortal and vulnerable. 

He proceeds to prepare for RT.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 13, 2013)

vered said:


> its more than mega actually,it seems the size of  Chibaku tensei.
> probably using Kyubiis chakra to make it this big.



And using senjutsu since Juubi can be harmed.by senjutsu.


----------



## Agony (Nov 13, 2013)

madara trolls everyone. jesus fucking christ, i'd stop caring for so long! kishi pls make chapters like how it was 5 years ago.


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2013)

more fucking shit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2013)

"They are born to walk the same path together"

KakaObi team up.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 13, 2013)

Destroying the moon will bring this manga back from the trash. Come on Naruto.


----------



## Jad (Nov 13, 2013)

How disgustingly shit the upcoming fight will be if Kishi pulls a 'Kishi'. Madara vs Naruto'verse (Edo Kage).............seriously.

I hope, and predict, Madara removes the Edo Tensei from everyone besides him. Maybe controls Orochimaru to reverse the affect.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara seems to be at the tree area, it might mean something


----------



## Mateush (Nov 13, 2013)

The flower *will* open.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Nov 13, 2013)

I predict that Sasuke will somehow attempt to murder Obito and Naruto will be a bitch like always and whine and then get mad at Sasuke for almost killing the person who made his life a hell and who took his parents from him and who nearly killed him and who...


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

Mateush said:


> The flower *will* open.



This. Madara can't possibly top Obito as a physical threat, so he'll succeed in starting the super illusion.

Anyway, it'll be hilarious if Naruto fails now.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 13, 2013)

I predict this manga lasting another 200 chapters. Madara side of the war is about to happen.

ENTER: EDO UCHIHA CLAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 13, 2013)

The eye stock was probably made by Mads will side of Tobi


----------



## RBL (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm afraid that Kishi might pull a shaman king in order to defeat madara.

Prediction : Gai going eight gates next chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Well lets see.... i predict....

- More Obito shit with kakashi and minato... tnj 
- Sasuke mabe saying that Obito needs to die and blah blah ( he still doesnt do it )
- Madara triumph over Hashirama and hashirama goes away or is fused somehow ( no explination for this )
- Naruto blowing up the flower in the tree...
- Everyone is surprised after seeing Madara trump card ( as a clifhanger )


----------



## RaptorRage (Nov 13, 2013)

Transitional chapter featuring reactions of most of the main cast on the battle so far, ending with Naruto using the Spirit Bomb leading up to volume 68 cliffhanger the following week. Likely be a theme switch probably consisting of ten chapters in volume 69 dealing with Madara, or some swerve involving Sasuke helping Madara or fighting the Bijuu, or Orochimaru hatching a plot from nowhere.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 13, 2013)

I hate when they take breaks, but so long as they using said break to put together something good, it's fine. We better see Madara next chapter


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara time.


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> "They are born to walk the same path together"
> 
> KakaObi team up.



this .....

something special is going to happen with those two


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> This. Madara can't possibly top Obito as a physical threat, so he'll succeed in starting the super illusion.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be hilarious if Naruto fails now.



I choose to take Kakashi's comment as foreshadowing.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara will do something and obito will do the fusion dance with kakashi


----------



## Deadway (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naruto 656 Prediction
Never ending battle*
_
Scene has Madara chasing Hashirama with his black rod_
Hashirama: Give it up Madara, as long as I'm im sage mode you'll never touch me with that thing.
Madara:Are you implying that I, of all people am not aware of this?
Hashirama: !? Are you...
Madara: My entire strategy would have been ruined had you joined your fellow friends in fighting Obito, but now that the tree is finally out...
Hashirama: !
_Naruto is shown above with a Rasen shuriken_
Hashirama: *I see!*
_Hashirama halts his movements and Madara runs into him_
Madara: !?
_Hashirama's tree bind him_
Hashirama: Get us both!
Naruto: RASEN SHURIKEN
_As the smoke clears Hashirama is seen regenerating_
_Madara starts coming out from the ground_
Madara: Out of all people, I would have at least expected you to see through my wood clone.
_The alliance lands all around Madara and Tobirama, Hiruzen and Orochimaru land beside Hashirama_
Tobirama: Give it up Madara, your partner has been defeated, your moons eye plan is no longer possible and you're severely out numbered.
Madara: Tsk. 
_Madara starts looking around_
_Madara then spots Orochimaru behind Tobirama and Hiruzen._ _his eyes widen then squint._
_Orochimaru slowly makes a hand sign_
Orochimaru: * If only the first hadn't broken out of my control, this would have been a walk in the park, no matter*
_Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato suddenly become puppets_
Tobirama grabs Hashirama and teleports far away, then leaves him there and teleports back
Hashirama: !?? ....I don't believe it...
Minato's arm starts growing back
Obito: !?
_Minato grabs his kunai and attacks Kakashis head_
Kakashi: !?
_The Kunai phases through him, Obito's hand is grabbing on Kakashi while his mangekyou is activated_
Obito: Move!
Kakashi and Obito land side by side facing Minato.
_Madara jumps towards the Tree and Naruto and Sasuke attempt to follow but are blocked off by Hiruzen_
Sasuke: WHY? 
Orochimaru: I have my reasons
Tobirama lands near Orochimaru.
Suigetsu: I fucking knew it! 
Karin: Shut up.
Naruto: You take out Orochimaru, I'll handle the 2nd and old man 3rd.
Sasuke: Gladly. *EMS activates*
Orochimaru: Both of you underestimate me, and these hokages, you'll soon learn not to.
Orochimaru enters sage mode.
_Madara is running towards the tree but is blocked off by the 5 kage_
Madara: I'm surprised you all survived, but don't interfere.
Onoki: We said we would defeat you, and that's what we're going to do.
Madara: I left you all dying with little effort, what makes you think now will change anything?
Tsunade: Because this time, we have backup.
Bee and Darui land near Ei, Sakura and Shizune land near Tsunade, Kitsuchi lands near Onoki and the entire alliance surround Madara with all 9 bijuu and the rookies on top of them.
Madara: Adding all these people won't change the results. I'm not holding back this time.
--------
Kakashi: I'll take him out with the Kamui.
Obito: That won't work, mine may not be as fast as yours but even if you do get him inside Kamui, we would have to deal with him in there, which means we can't use your mangekyou.
Kakashi: What do you suggest.
Obito: When I fought him, he was fast enough to escape my grasp plus, I'm already tagged. Since my moons eye plan has failed, I'll use my rinnegan to face him. 
Kakashi: Alright, and Obito...
Obito: ?
Kakashi: I'm glad you're on this side.
Obito: ....
Kakashi: :Let's go!
-------------
End Page has Obito and Kakashi charging Minato, Tobirama and Hiruzen charging Naruto, Sasuke charging Orochimaru and the entire alliance attacking Madara.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## King BOo (Nov 13, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 656 Prediction
> Never ending battle*
> _
> Scene has Madara chasing Hashirama with his black rod_
> ...



I fucking love this


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2013)

That prediction is epic.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 14, 2013)

That's the sage of the six paths footprints.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent prediction as always Deadway. I loved it..


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 14, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 656 Prediction
> Never ending battle*
> _
> Scene has Madara chasing Hashirama with his black rod_
> ...


Excellent prediction, i r8 it 8/8, m8.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 14, 2013)

Madara defeats Hashirama or gains/uses his SM powers. 



Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I simply don't see something that badass happening.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 14, 2013)

isnt this the prediction thread ? fanfic goes here ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 14, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 656 Prediction
> Never ending battle*
> _
> Scene has Madara chasing Hashirama with his black rod_
> ...


you just ruined next chapter for me


----------



## Bansai (Nov 14, 2013)

I would usally say that we only get to see Madara's final fight... but really? If Madara is too late to take Obito's place, what can he do? Madara is among the strongest characters, but even he can't defeat all the people around. Think about it. If we pretend Minato and Kakashi are not going to join but merely talk to Obito, we're still going to have:

Madara vs. Hashirama (who is already Madara's equal), Tobirama, Hiruzen, Tsunade, Naruto, Sasuke, Orochimaru, Taka, Onoki, Mei Terumi, A, Gaara, Bee, Gai, Sakura, the Konoha rookies, Darui, C, Chojuro, Shizune, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, Kankuro, Temari, Mifune and millions of fodders. It can't be that Madara could even give all these people a good fight. He'd get raped, which means that there are two options:

1. Madara gets a new power up.

or

2. A new antagonist appears.


----------



## NW (Nov 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Chapter is out on 4 december !


That's referring to volume 67, not the chapter.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Nov 15, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 656 Prediction
> Never ending battle*
> _
> Scene has Madara chasing Hashirama with his black rod_
> ...




Hominaa..homina...


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 16, 2013)

Naruto 656 prediction
Title: Reason's for Betrayal

Naruto see's a glimpse of what he believes is Madara and hashirama fighting and remembers Sasuke saying they can just regenerate. The sealing corp stands behind Naruto as he tosses the Odama FRS down two the two silhouettes down into the smoke. OFRS explodes violently and begins clearing the smoke.

Kakashi and Obito have their heart to heart and Obito gets redeemed somewhat from the heart to heart. Kakashi has one more question. That question is that if his whole plan was simply to cast a genjutsu over the world. Why did he have to drag Sasuke into his plans and this war seeing as he had enough power to handle things himself. Obito remains silent and looks towards Sasuke who is remaining for the conversation.....

Cuts back to Naruto as he looks down with the smoke clearing up. He see's both Madara and hashirama standing side by side with eachother as the smoke clears. Mokuton spreads out and attacks the alliance and naruto jumps down to see that the attack was launched by hashirama.  Hashirama stands next to Madara with black rods sticking out of his body as he is being controlled. With Madara having Hashirama's Sage Mode markings on himself as well. Madara begins performing hand seals.

Obito tells Kakashi is the reason he wanted Sasuke is for Madara's ultimate army to capture the bijuus when he returned. Kakashi replies thinking that the edos and Zetsu where your army and Obito shakes his head slowly no. Though he got the Edo part right. Sasuke quickly puts two and two together with a shocked look on his face remembering the eye ball room and remember Obito stating he is collecting powerful eyes as he looks back into the direction that Madara is in.

Madara Slams his hand on the grown as Edo tensei coffins start sprouting out and opening up with Red Sharingan eyes peering from the darkness. As madara states:

Madara: Looks like the brat failed while having his fun. *Sighs* I guess it time to really get this war started.

The Cycle of Hatred continues........


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 16, 2013)

battle
battle

Obito and Kakashi's ocular powers are linked (as if their shared dimension didn't make that clear enough). So I'm predicting we'll see, or get indications towards, the _third_ jutsu Obito's MS can do. 
But it can only be activated by Obito and Kakashi using their Sharingan together. That puts into play Obito's he's at his best with Kakashi because both Sharingan will be together notion.

---

Most cliff hanger jutsu have tend to fail. Naruto's CFRS could either:

Do something good.
Worsen the situation.
Help Madara gather natural energy by absorbing the chakra within FRS.
Be a fodder jutsu to hype Madara's new power.

Should number 4 be true, it'd be a little funny how this seems to be the case:
SM-EMS-Rinnegan-Mokuton Madara*>*EMS-Rinnegan-Mokuton*>*SM Hashirama*>*EMS Madara with Kurama*>/=*Base Hashirama*>*EMS Madara*>*MS Madara.​
Funny because it took a lot of additional firepower (100% Kurama) to get above base Hashirama. Even funnier because it took even more additional firepower (Rinnegan/Mokuton) to get above SM Hashirama. 

That said, I may be too optimistic about SM Madara.
Even if SM Madara becomes a case you essentially have in one body with Edo Tensei benefits: Rinnegan abilities beyond Nagato's ability + EMS + _all_ Hashirama's abilities... all augmented by SM.

This may not be good as we saw with Kabuto, Nagato and Obito, Kishimoto does overarm villains, but he doesn't make them effectively use _all_ their tools -- this is actual pnj/CIS/PIS. So like with Nagato, Kabuto and Obito, it may be that SM Madara may not deliver as the hype suggests he will. We'd ultimately be left with the impression that SM Madara would've dominated everything if not for actual pnj.

Of course, Madara coming into play gives Hiruzen and Orochimaru an excuse to show off more of their power (we've hardly seen anything from them since they entered).

Well, Kishi has about the rest of 2013 to think this through, so anything can happen I guess.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 16, 2013)

SM Madara? Nah son. EMS Madara is coming back


----------



## lathia (Nov 16, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> SM Madara? Nah son. EMS Madara is coming back



C'mon Blink, you want that Rinnegan to go back to a primitive stage?! 

---
I predict Kishi will have Madara do something unique aside from his "trump" card (now that Juubito is no more). No way in hell is it fair that the whole alliance will just effortlessly will win this.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 16, 2013)

Something happens to Hashirama, everyone is shocked, Tobirama/Hirzuen/Tsunade are giga-shocked. 

Won't happen at all prediction: Mito is edo'd and along with Tsunade and Sakura they summon Godsuyu to eat the Shinju.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Obito: Madara said that a sharingan's power is most powerful when both eyes are working together!

It's time for Obito to show Madara that he's learned well from him


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2013)

I assume that roundup time has come...

Let's Nardo the gardener do the job!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well lets see.... i predict....
> 
> - More Obito shit with kakashi and minato... tnj
> - Sasuke mabe saying that Obito needs to die and blah blah ( he still doesnt do it )
> ...



Reminds me of


----------



## takL (Nov 17, 2013)

the official street date for jump #1 is december 2nd.
its only a week break and the next chap should come out around next wed. 



Cjones said:


> Won't happen at all prediction: Mito is edo'd and along with Tsunade and Sakura they summon Godsuyu to eat the Shinju.



would be nice. actually i dont get why kabuto didnt edo mito.


----------



## Ryopus (Nov 17, 2013)

Prediction:
- Naruto destroys the Tree.
- Madara manipulates Hashirama and the duo easily defeat Naruto.
- Sasuke reveals his true intention. Orochimaru, Karin, Suigetsu, and Juugo join Sasuke. Orochimaru retrieves his control over Tobirama, Hurizen, and Minato and fight against the alliance.
- Madara and his puppet Hashirama approach Sasuke and the alliance and engage in an epic 3-way battle.
- Kakashi tells Sakura to heal Obito so he can help the alliance fight against Sasuke and Madara.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2013)

The break right now is actually not the one I'm paying attention to. I know the extended hiatus, which always kills me, is coming up soon. And usually the cliff hangar is exciting. 

I suppose Naruto's first strike will be successful. But I also imagine Madara will finally begin to get more serious, and really push Naruto on his back. So the good guys may strike some good punches in the next release, but by the end Madara should be ready to beat that booty. We'll see.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 17, 2013)

I predict Kakashi and Obito to Kamui the Tree, Obito giving his life in the process. That way, it'd be kind of like what happened with Nagato, where if Naruto did what Inoichi wanted and killed him, then all the people wouldn't come back alive. So I predict Obito saving the world with his dying breath in order to give some justification as to why it was better not to kill him.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 17, 2013)

takL said:


> would be nice. actually i dont get why kabuto didnt edo mito.



Most likely because she would be revived as an old woman and she probably survived Kurama's extraction like Kushina did because she's also from the Uzumaki clan so she would be weak and worthless.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2013)

takL said:


> actually i dont get why kabuto didnt edo mito.





Maybe Mito is a myth.

I mean, maybe Hashi lied about her existence since he was gay, and Maddy never revealed it since he was in bromance with Hashi.

In this case, Tsunade could be Tobirama's grandaughter.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Nov 17, 2013)

Authoritah said:


> Most likely because she would be revived as an old woman and she probably survived Kurama's extraction like Kushina did because she's also from the Uzumaki clan so she would be weak and worthless.



make sense. unlike maddy she didnt have hashs cells transplanted onto the body that kabuto wouldnt be able to rejuvatate her.



Dragon Fawkes said:


> Maybe Mito is a myth.
> 
> I mean, maybe Hashi lied about her existence since he was gay, and Maddy never revealed it since he was in bromance with Hashi.
> 
> In this case, Tsunade could be Tobirama's grandaughter.



kushina knew mito in person and maddy also  knows her. 
more importantly hash isnt gay!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2013)

takL said:


> kushina knew mito in person and maddy also  knows her.
> more importantly hash isnt gay!



As I said, Maddy could have been in the secret, if he was Hashi's boyfriend. 

And about Kushina, let's assume that she could have seen Madara's sexy no jutsu. 

So my hypothesis is still plausible.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 17, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> As I said, Maddy could have been in the secret, if he was Hashi's boyfriend.
> 
> And about Kushina, let's assume that she could have seen Madara's sexy no jutsu.
> 
> So my hypothesis is still plausible.


Madara himself acknowledged Mito's existence in thought after Naruto took out his Jukai Kotan.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Madara himself acknowledged Mito's existence in thought after Naruto took out his Jukai Kotan.



Madara is insane and schyzophrenic. He took his own sexy no jutsu for another person.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ryopus said:


> Prediction:
> - Naruto destroys the Tree.
> - Madara manipulates Hashirama and the duo easily defeat Naruto.
> - Sasuke reveals his true intention. Orochimaru, Karin, Suigetsu, and Juugo join Sasuke. Orochimaru retrieves his control over Tobirama, Hurizen, and Minato and fight against the alliance.
> ...



the 3 way battle would be awsome, you have Kakashi and Obito with the alliance fighting against Sasuke and team Heibi!!! 

Madara fused with Hashi sage mode is the ultimate battle.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2013)

Oro is revealed to have known madara in the past and that is how kabuto obtained his cells. He decides to join madara.


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm expecting the final chapters cliff hanger will be Madara nearly killing Naruto and successfully killing a secondary character..Kakashi maybe?

His relevance to the main plot has ended with Obito.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 18, 2013)

Authoritah said:


> Most likely because she would be revived as an old woman and she probably survived Kurama's extraction like Kushina did because she's also from the Uzumaki clan so she would be weak and worthless.



Kushina was still gonna die, just slower. You don't survive it it just takes longer for you to die from it.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 18, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> It looks like we will get more action in the next chapter. *I hope it doesn't has anything to do with friendship saves everything.*


But of courseee not, why would you say that?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't expect anything to happen, just more cheesiness overload.


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2013)

takL said:


> make sense. unlike maddy she didnt have hashs cells transplanted onto the body that kabuto wouldnt be able to rejuvatate her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its  ajoke brah. lighten up


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2013)

Who gives a damn about Mito?


----------



## takL (Nov 18, 2013)

i do. im sure shell appear again in flashbacks.



Addy said:


> its  ajoke brah. lighten up



i know. 



Dragon Fawkes said:


> Madara is insane and schyzophrenic. He took his own sexy no jutsu for another person.



naa. maddy is just senile and reliving his childhood again.  

u mean this is his sexy no jutsu? i knew maddy is actually a nice person.:33


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 18, 2013)

all things considered the Sages powers were meh.

7 black orbs that erase stuff. ...wow...

ironically the stuff that was derived from it down the generations was much cooler.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2013)

takL said:


> *naa. maddy is just senile* *and reliving his childhood again*.
> 
> *u mean this is his sexy no jutsu?* i knew maddy is actually a nice person.:33



You answered your own question: Maddy, as the crazy sociopath senile dude he was, just remembered his own sexy no jutsu as it was a senile woman. 

What do you want... Senile are just senile!


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2013)

takL said:


> i do. im sure shell appear again in flashbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where you get that pic from?


----------



## Dominus (Nov 18, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Kushina was still gonna die, just slower. You don't survive it it just takes longer for you to die from it.



I know, I was just trying to point out that if she survived Kurama's extraction, she wouldn't be revived as a jinchūriki since Edo Tensei reincarnates people as they were upon death.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Where you get that pic from?



It's from Chapter 500, if that's what you mean.


----------



## vered (Nov 18, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> all things considered the Sages powers were meh.
> 
> 7 black orbs that erase stuff. ...wow...
> 
> ironically the stuff that was derived from it down the generations was much cooler.



These are not the Sages powers but only one of the juubis induced ability(Yin-yang tech) And that's not even the most of the Juubis own powers(Tobi was never a complete Jinchurichi ,and you can tell by his incomplete design and him not taking in full Kyubii and Hachibi).
The Sage had many powers and jutsus and created many things,he is basically the perfect combination of Hashirama and Madara  with added sealing powers and other "stuff".
Kishi will eventually reveal him to us and his true powers.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2013)

Is the break really 2 weeks isn't it just one because the issue after this one number 1 is suppose to come out in Japan December 2 right. And we get it earlier on the 27.

As for the chapter I expect madara to go crazy on the alliance wood shadow clone time


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 19, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> SM Madara? Nah son. EMS Madara is coming back



EMS ESM Madara maybe.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 19, 2013)

The war gets called off and Naruto gets laid.

[sp]Just kidding, Naruto dies first.[/sp]


----------



## takL (Nov 19, 2013)

Gabe said:


> isn't it just one because the issue after this one number 1 is suppose to come out in Japan December 2 right. And we get it earlier on the 27.


yes its a one week break and ull see the scan next week.





vered said:


> These are not the Sages powers but only one of the juubis induced ability(Yin-yang tech) And that's not even the most of the Juubis own powers(Tobi was never a complete Jinchurichi ,and you can tell by his incomplete design and him not taking in full Kyubii and Hachibi).
> The Sage had many powers and jutsus and created many things,



he created the world.


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2013)

I swear.... if naruto is using frs to light up the place so everyone  can see madara's gaint ass susanoo and hashirama's wood gaint then....


----------



## takL (Nov 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> I swear.... if naruto is using frs to light up the place so everyone  can see madara's gaint ass susanoo and hashirama's wood gaint then....



i thought the same. naruto made a lighthouse with the frs and shinju for everyone.
then we can finally see whats going on there. No more izanami,  no more spineless enemy please.


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2013)

takL said:


> i thought the same. naruto made a lighthouse with the frs and shinju for everyone.
> then we can finally see whats going on there. No more izanami,  no more spineless enemy please.



you don't get what i mean. why can't they see the gaint ass susano fighting the gaint ass wood thingy? 

it's too dark?............ for ninjas? in the night?......... because the clouds and not a jutsu?............ seriously?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2013)

I think he is going to use FRS on the tree, as the technique severs chakra strings, but I'd laugh if he one shotted Madara with the technique.


----------



## Recal (Nov 19, 2013)

I just want Madara (in fact, any potential remaining villain, I kind of don't care who) to put pressure on Naruto. Just a little bit. Set some doubt into that heart and put a crack in that optimism. The manga needs tension. If this is to be the final hurdle, we have to believe that there is a chance (however small, however genre-savvy the readers) that Naruto might fail.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I think he is going to use FRS on the tree, as the technique severs chakra strings, but I'd laugh if he one shotted Madara with the technique.



Minato told him to go and help Hashi. How is attacking the tree going to help the first? 
Also, is it really going to work?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> you don't get what i mean. why can't they see the gaint ass susano fighting the gaint ass wood thingy?
> 
> it's too dark?............ for ninjas? in the night?......... because the clouds and not a jutsu?............ seriously?



1) Because they weren't fighting with them last we saw.

2) Because something big happened.


----------



## ~Link~ (Nov 19, 2013)

Madara is going to troll one last time. 

Then bit the dust xD

Captain obvious to the rescue


----------



## Cjones (Nov 20, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing Mito, so Kishi can just say "She summons slugs that's why she has the diamond." 

Also waiting on where Hashirama learned SM.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 20, 2013)

Seems like the obvious Obito and Kakashi will agree to work together and Madara's trump card will put everyone in a bad position cliff hanger to end the volume,


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Nov 20, 2013)

Naruto 656
It was a beautiful sight. The massive rotating wind blade technique illuminated the entire valley effectively dispelling the darkness that surrounded the battling heroes and the little hints of despair slowly creeping into their hearts.
'More chakra!', Uzumaki Naruto blasted at his copies, 'I'm gonna nuke that gay dead man's candy ass!'
In a moment, the technique was completed.
Enough energy to potentially destroy the earth's natural satellite.
With a roar, Naruto tossed the massive disc of destruction at Madara, the technique crossing kilometers in the fraction of a second.
Uchiha Madara while fighting his eternal rival, Hashirama, had sensed the massive energy output the young demon host was producing. Who wouldn't?

Madara smirked. So much passion in the young mans actions. Twas a pity that all this excess energy would still be absorbed. Having the eyes of the sage was rather useful in quite dangerous situations like this.
With a simple gesture he raised his arm, the telltale sign of the preta path being used.
Then he heard a voice.
'LolMadara, never heard of a no limits fallacy?'
Who the fuck was that?
Watch out for segment 2.


----------



## takL (Nov 20, 2013)

i just saw this at 2ch. dont quote me yet as the preview is not confirmed yet.

"Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 20, 2013)

takL said:


> i just saw this at 2ch. dont quote me yet as the preview is not confirmed yet.
> 
> "Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"



About the only unexpected outcome would be both lose as Oro steals Madara's Rinnegan and Hashirama's Mokuton. Damn, now that I've mentioned it even that is an expected outcome.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 20, 2013)

Preview:


Maddy probably is the winner, so far this is the 1st time he wins Hashi.

Finally sth exciting comes?


----------



## takL (Nov 20, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Preview:



it agrees with the 2ch post.   confirmed now.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 20, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Preview:
> 
> 
> Maddy probably is the winner, so far this is the 1st time he wins Hashi.
> ...



what stands there by naruto ? i cant read japanese ?

@ takL:

un "unexpected" outcome would be, if madara loose, because we all are expecting, that madara will win this fight.


----------



## takL (Nov 20, 2013)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> what stands there by naruto ? i cant read japanese ?
> 
> @ takL:
> 
> un "unexpected" outcome would be, if madara loose, because we all are expecting, that madara will win this fight.



or hash joins forces with maddy....under some genjutsu similar to kotoamatsukami.

theres nothing important other than the preview.


----------



## Abz (Nov 20, 2013)

takL said:


> "Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"



"...an outcome of waffles and cheesecake. And Naruto will...!!! piss everyone off in this degrading manga!!"


----------



## takL (Nov 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> you don't get what i mean. why can't they see the gaint ass susano fighting the gaint ass wood thingy?
> 
> it's too dark?............ for ninjas? in the night?......... because the clouds and not a jutsu?............ seriously?



naruto had to climb to the top of the tree to spot them. 
plus remember hashs genjutsu kokuangyo(black dark trip).


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 20, 2013)

takL said:


> i just saw this at 2ch. dont quote me yet as the preview is not confirmed yet.
> 
> "Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"



whatever happened to "madara reveals a shocking truth!"  unless it was released late, and was a reference to the god tree and how it came to be the 10 tails.

anyway if we were to trust that preview than my guess is nobody won, but madara managed to get sageMode


----------



## xEienEMS (Nov 20, 2013)

*Naruto manga spoilers*



This japenese dude I know sent me this image on tumblr,thanks to him,now he also translated some things so hear me out.

''NARUTO Manga resumes 12.02 first issue of the Jump Year!''
"Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"
Woah,that is some fucking good news.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 20, 2013)

*What could happen in the next chapter that will revive your interest in the story?*

What major twist or event could occur that could completely justify all this rin bullcrap


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 20, 2013)

*cough* Hidan returns and Jashin is Final Villain *cough* :ignoramus


Ah, sorry. I don't know.  

But seriously nothing can stop the Rin Bs from being Bs

A new final villain would be nice but that might be wishful thinking.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

A new main villain that is not some version of Obito.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Nov 20, 2013)

Tobirama revealed FV.

/thread


----------



## King BOo (Nov 20, 2013)

Everything up until now has been Shikimaru's game, he had a master plan all along, his plan was to use the eye of the tree to hypnotize Jashin in his holy realm and gain the powers of the dark god and then he'd never have to be bothered with shit again cause life isn't a drag when you're an immortal god, and the only one who can stop him is...Hidan the true chosen one


----------



## Vice (Nov 20, 2013)

Madara starts wrecking shop and ignoring any possible TnJ attempts, forcing the alliance to kill him to finally finish him off.

That'd be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 20, 2013)

Sasuke sides with Madara who just absorbed Hashi or took control of him whatever.  Oro makes the other Edo Hokage join Sasuke and Super Edo Madara in a proper raping of the Alliance.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like the next chapter will be pretty interesting


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2013)

Tobirama becoming relevant again.:ignoramus


Closet Pervert said:


> Tobirama revealed FV.
> 
> /thread


This could work as well.:ignoramus


King Boo with the kirby avy>filler King Boos:ignoramus


----------



## Xeros (Nov 20, 2013)

When Naruto wakes up and finds out it was all a dream


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2013)

Kakashi chidoring himself in the face to make up to Obito for chidoring Rin .:ignoramus


----------



## Itachі (Nov 20, 2013)

Rin didn't die and in fact just wanted Kakashi to touch her chest.

Rin revealed to be final hero.

Naruto gives up the Kyuubi because he knows Rin would utilize it more effectively.

He dies as he says; "I shall believe in you, Nohara Rin". :ignoramus


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 20, 2013)

Revy said:


> King Boo with the kirby avy>filler King Boos:ignoramus



I've always felt this to be true.


----------



## RBL (Nov 20, 2013)

a new main character that is not naruto.


----------



## Hochmeister (Nov 20, 2013)

Villains acting villainously.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 20, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Rin didn't die and in fact just wanted Kakashi to touch her chest.
> 
> Rin revealed to be final hero.
> 
> ...



She couldn't even use 3 Tail correctly. 

Rin: "Oh Rikudo, theres a monster inside me! Kakashi quick, stab me in the heart! "

Kakashi: ".....okay..."

Worst Jinchuuriki ever.  



Hochmeister said:


> Villains acting villainously.



This would be a nice change.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 20, 2013)

Enter: Edo Uchiha Clan Everything is against the bad guys and I hate it


----------



## Itachі (Nov 20, 2013)

Lord Valgaav said:


> She couldn't even use 3 Tail correctly.
> 
> Rin: "Oh Rikudo, theres a monster inside me! Kakashi quick, stab me in the heart! "
> 
> ...



Like I said, she just wanted Kakashi to touch her breasts because he was too much of a wuss to do it. :ignoramus


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 20, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Like I said, she just wanted Kakashi to touch her breasts because he was too much of a wuss to do it. :ignoramus



Kakashi takes things too far. Thats not how you cop a feel. :ignoramus


----------



## EvilGood2 (Nov 20, 2013)

xEienEMS said:


> This japenese dude I know sent me this image on tumblr,thanks to him,now he also translated some things so hear me out.
> 
> ''NARUTO Manga resumes 12.02 first issue of the Jump Year!''
> "Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"
> Woah,that is some fucking good news.



Nice. 

What if.. Hashirama joins Madara willingly? 

I always knew he was a shady character. Hashirama for Final Villian.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2013)

Madara one-shots!!


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 20, 2013)

"Hashirama vs. Madara"in the preview?




Better not shit on it, Kishi 
I'll assume that you have a proper break , so I'll trust you to write the best out of my babies


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara one-shots!!


madara is one shoted seeing how it is going


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 21, 2013)

Holy shit hashi vs madara next chapter!!!!!!!!! Wow. Better kishi show the fight for more than 2 pages.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Holy shit hashi vs madara next chapter!!!!!!!!! Wow. Better kishi show the fight for more than 2 pages.



We have already seen there fight before, I don't see why and how is this one so special!


----------



## Harbour (Nov 21, 2013)

We will see Susano and Mokuton God holding hands and whirling in a tango.

[YOUTUBE]me_rvTLMINY[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck the fight - we have a Tango!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2013)

Still voting on the Madara/Hashirama team-up.

Hashi would probably be controlled, but there is always that super-slim chance that he won't be.

Either way, it will be fantastic. It will give the villains the boost they need, and it will cause a lot of confusion within the Alliance.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> We have already seen there fight before, I don't see why and how is this one so special!



This time madara has rinnegan + hashi's power. Want to find how hashi is gonna deal with mads this time.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still voting on the Madara/Hashirama team-up.
> 
> Hashi would probably be controlled, but there is always that super-slim chance that he won't be.
> 
> Either way, it will be fantastic. It will give the villains the boost they need, and it will cause a lot of confusion within the Alliance.



Nothing other than hashi and maddy team up will be the great threat to alliance. Will this be the unexpected outcome preview mentioned?


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't wait until this next chapter. It will be a huge turning point; we'll get an idea of what we can expect after Obito, which basically refers to whatever Madara is cooking up. 

I just pray we hold off on the TnJ for a little bit. We need a break from Obito for a bit before his TnJ is completed.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> This time madara has rinnegan + hashi's power. Want to find how hashi is gonna deal with mads this time.



it's not like if he use the rinngan anyway.


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> it's not like if he use the rinngan anyway.



Against such low level opponents, he didn't need to. Hashirama is different.


----------



## takL (Nov 21, 2013)

Orochimaru and the edo hokages being based on zetsu bodies might count against them. just a thought.



xEienEMS said:


> he also translated some things



no he didnt. it was just brought back to where it came from.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)

The preview must hint that Madara will succeed in getting Sage Mode and probably also reveal how he survived the VotE fight.



Recal said:


> I just want Madara (in fact, any potential remaining villain, I kind of don't care who) to put pressure on Naruto. Just a little bit. Set some doubt into that heart and put a crack in that optimism. The manga needs tension. If this is to be the final hurdle, we have to believe that there is a chance (however small, however genre-savvy the readers) that Naruto might fail.



We've seen already those in 614/615 and 647. And I think many are tired and have seen enough of Naruto's morale being brought down in the arc.



PikaCheeka said:


> Still voting on the Madara/Hashirama team-up.
> 
> Hashi would probably be controlled, but there is always that super-slim chance that he won't be.
> 
> Either way, it will be fantastic. It will give the villains the boost they need, and it will cause a lot of confusion within the Alliance.



If he's being controlled then it's not a team-up at all because he'll be forced against his will. And it would be OOC if he joins his side. Why would he do it?


----------



## takL (Nov 21, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If he's being controlled then it's not a team-up at all because he'll be forced against his will. And it would be OOC if he joins his side. Why would he do it?



what about some brainwash type genjutsu like kotoamatsukami? or a variation of izanami?


----------



## Prak961 (Nov 21, 2013)

takL said:


> what about some brainwash type genjutsu like kotoamatsukami? or a variation of izanami?



Anyone ever think that the outcome of Madara v Hashirama might end up with Madara turning into a petrified slug?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Pain who absorbed Naruto's sage chakra turned into a petrified frog

though it has already been concluded that Naruto had given Sasuke a shroud which can remain active even if Naruto's shroud is deactivated.


----------



## takL (Nov 21, 2013)

Prak961 said:


> Anyone ever think that the outcome of Madara v Hashirama might end up with Madara turning into a petrified slug?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



maybe but earlier on he already absorbed a rasen shuriken naruto made in sage mode and didnt become a stone frog so i doubt it.

and maddy wanted hashs sage power to counter obitos onmyo-ton. 
does he still need it?


----------



## WT (Nov 21, 2013)

Prediction

Obito: My whole life has been one big mistake ... forgive me sensei 

Minato: We all do terrible things, maybe some worse then others but ... I forgive you

Kakashi: 

Naruto: :33

Obito: 

Madara: Rin is still alive

Obito/Team Minato/Naruto: ?!?!?

Obito: Bu. ... but I saw her die!

Madara: That was a zetsu clone, I set up that mission. I captured her, extracted the 3 tails, wiped clean her memories and hid her in some remote villiage ... 

Obito: You monster, you used me! I hate you! All these people I killed, for nothing?!

Madara: Yup

Obito: Damn, I can't move .... I'm about to die, Kakashi, find Rin and tell her that I love her ... 

Kakashi: I will ... 

Obito: My whole life has been wrong. I die as a coward  and a no body. Madara you ruined my whole life. I can't believe Rin is still alive....

*Obito breathes his last and dies*

Kakashi: You bastard, tell me where Rin is, Madara!

Madara: I lied. She's dead. There was no Zetsu clone.

Naruto: What the fuck!! I thought you said she was alive?!

Madara: I just wanted to fuck with Obito before he died.

Naruto: Baaassstaaard

Madara: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Tobirama:


----------



## King BOo (Nov 21, 2013)

Lmao.... XD


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 21, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 star prediction


----------



## Revolution (Nov 21, 2013)

Something big is going to happen, specifically a twist or reveal.  It should be obvious that Kishi was delaying the last few chapters for a reason (or so I optimistically predict)


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2013)

I predict When everyone reaches the battle they will see madara having hashirama where madara always wanted hashirama on his knees before he takes the cells needed to enter sage mode or get senjutsu and then he uses human path ability to take out hashiramas soul ending together edo.



Prak961 said:


> Anyone ever think that the outcome of Madara v Hashirama might end up with Madara turning into a petrified slug?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The chakra was just getting gathered  but when it is already balanced they can absorbed that is why pain absorbed multiple frs and madara as well. Only when it is absorbed unbalanced they turn to stone or whatever hashiramas turn them into. Also I think madara will use his hashirama boob face to balance the senjutsu if it is not balanced.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Prediction
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Too good to be true.


----------



## NW (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know why people believe Madara still needs Senjutsu...

He only needed it for his "trump card" to defeat Obito and take his place, which is no longer necessary.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 21, 2013)

sage mode would make madara an overall more powerful character anyway. and it might come in handy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2013)

It's pretty much the only noteworthy power he doesn't have though.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's pretty much the only noteworthy power he doesn't have though.



true that, and he'll get sage mode too. he's too godamn OP

owell not like it'll matter in the end :/


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2013)

Mads for sage mode.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2013)

I think he will not get a sage mode per say himself but the face of hashirama on him will enter sage thus him using it the rinnegan and sage eye would be to much on one guy to draw. But then again,  this is Kishi he love his over the top eyes. Who knows


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)

He sure depends of Hashirama's power a lot.



takL said:


> what about some brainwash type genjutsu like kotoamatsukami? or a variation of izanami?



How does that changes what I said? You said it there, brainwash. And Genjutsu as well. Not an actual and willing team-up as it was being suggested.

I'd go more for a variation of Koto Amatsukami, if he even knows of it or that it belonged to Shisui. And how would Izanami work here? I can only see it if Madara uses it to trap Hashirama in a loop while he absorbs his Senjutsu but not to get him to fight by his hide in neither forceful or willing way. 



takL said:


> maybe but earlier on he already absorbed a rasen shuriken naruto made in sage mode and didnt become a stone frog so i doubt it.
> 
> and maddy wanted hashs sage power to counter obitos onmyo-ton.
> does he still need it?



Well it's the same thing that happened when Preta Pain did it. He only absorbed the jutsu, very different from absorbing it from the source. Then he turned to stone.

Madara only absorbed the jutsu (the same thing with Oonoki's Jinton), not Senjutsu itself from Naruto. Now we don't know for sure if the same thing that happened to the Preta Pain could happen to Madara if he tried to absorb Hashirama's Senjutsu with just the Preta Path because we don't know yet Hashirama's source of his Senjutsu. Now if he tried to do that directly from Naruto, then he would.

But overall I doubt he'll be turned to stone. The black rod made out from his will must come handy in him not going through Senjutsu's side-effect.

As for needing it, it could come handy if there's a chance to hijack the Shinju or maybe even subdue the freed Bijuus again. But in case anyone else by any chances gets a hold of the Juubi's power he might as well be ready next time.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> He sure depends of Hashirama's power a lot.



he's become a rikudou, his powers and goals revolve around hashirama's power by 50%, so naturally.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 22, 2013)

i predict best chapter of the year.


----------



## calimike (Nov 22, 2013)

There is report chapter is unprecedented.

what is unprecedented?

EDIT: my friend @enuhito tweeted me via DM 私の友人は、ナルトの章では、前例がないと言う。


----------



## rac585 (Nov 22, 2013)

something unusual that has not happened before.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 22, 2013)

I just wanna see Madara spamming big things like a madman while his hair turns white, I was expecting him to summon a giant tree once he got his final power up but since Obito did it...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 22, 2013)

calimike said:


> There is report chapter is unprecedented.
> 
> what is unprecedented?
> 
> EDIT: my friend @enuhito tweeted me via DM 私の友人は、ナルトの章では、前例がないと言う。



So is that mean we may have an unpredictable moments in chapter?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm guessing one more transitional chapter with some Obito talk en little Naruto action. I think we'll get mere glimpses of Madara/Hashirama

The chapter after this (ch 657) will be the last of the volume so I'm guessing that one will have the huge Madara/hashirama cliffhanger. Since Kishi is lately writing major events per volume it seems


----------



## takL (Nov 22, 2013)

^agreed, hitokugutsu.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> How does that changes what I said? You said it there, brainwash. And Genjutsu as well. Not an actual and willing team-up as it was being suggested.
> 
> I'd go more for a variation of Koto Amatsukami, if he even knows of it or that it belonged to Shisui. And how would Izanami work here? I can only see it if Madara uses it to trap Hashirama in a loop while he absorbs his Senjutsu but not to get him to fight by his hide in neither forceful or willing way.



Brainwashing is to change the mind of the target. after the genjutsu is cast the target is willing to do what the caster wants them to do. 
izanami's loop can be used for that purpose too. if hash never would agree with maddy in the loop, he'd stay there forever tho.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 22, 2013)

Will there be a possible early release because of the break like they sometimes do?


----------



## takL (Nov 22, 2013)

@Blinus i doubt that. this isnt wsj's break. its kishs birthday break.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 22, 2013)

I predict Gin appears and starts wreckin' shit


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

^ what             ?


----------



## RBL (Nov 22, 2013)

i predict Gai going eight gates


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2013)

i predict the obvious where naruto tries to cut the tree down, then obiot trolls us again or madara does something or.............. sauskeh


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> I'm guessing one more transitional chapter with some Obito talk en little Naruto action. I think we'll get mere glimpses of Madara/Hashirama
> 
> The chapter after this (ch 657) will be the last of the volume so I'm guessing that one will have the huge Madara/hashirama cliffhanger. Since Kishi is lately writing major events per volume it seems



I wouldn't call it a transitional chapter. Those usually happen between arcs or when an arc moves to a different location or a new phase. 655 ended with Naruto about to enter the fray between Hashirama and Madara with that huge FRS. Kishi has to deliver. He can give us a lot of Obito talk but only as some kind of voice over while the battle between Madara and Hashirama and Naruto's interference happens on panel.

That said I agree, the big cliffhanger will be 657. But whether that cliffhanger will be Madara's expected power up or an unexpected and radical twist like Madara quitting the field we'll have to see.




takL said:


> Brainwashing is to change the mind of the target. after the genjutsu is cast the target is willing to do what the caster wants them to do.
> izanami's loop can be used for that purpose too. if hash never would agree with maddy in the loop, he'd stay there forever tho.



The way I understood Izanami that is rather unlikely. Izanami is supposed to keep the the victim in the loop until the victim stops running from reality. Someone like Hashirama who has always shown willingness to accept hardship doesn't seem likely to get trapped within Izanami. He isn't like Kabuto who continues to lie himself that he has no identity other than what he has stolen from others.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> madara is one shoted seeing how it is going



Impossible.

He has no weaknesses. Author confirmed.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Impossible.
> 
> He has no weaknesses. Author confirmed.



this is naruto. i am just preparing the popcorn for his defeat


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> this is naruto. i am just preparing the popcorn for his defeat



You will have to go through 100 chapters of TnJ and Madara crying about Izuna even though he doesn't now and about Uchiha clan and about his badly drawn parents and about the fact he couldn't marry MitoHashirama and so on.

This will have to be an one big popcorn


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2013)

unprecedented? people will actually die so?


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> unprecedented? people will actually die so?



i want:

1- sakura.
2- hinata.
3- shikamaru.
4- tsunade.

dead.

anything less will be stupid :/


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> i want:
> 
> 1- sakura.
> 2- hinata.
> ...


should be Sakura , nothing more fitting considering the current manga events

maybe Madara will put Sakura in a situation where Sasuke has to kill her in order to get to him? Maybe mirror what went on between Kakashi, Rin and Obito, i can imagine Naruto's reaction


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> should be Sakura , nothing more fitting considering the current manga events
> 
> maybe Madara will put Sakura in a situation where Sasuke has to kill her in order to get to him? *Maybe mirror what went on between Kakashi, Rin and Obito, i can imagine Naruto's reaction  *



mirror? you do realize sasuke was going to chock that pink thing in the kage arc, right? 

yes, both are stabbed but to mirror it then sakura has to jump infront of sasuke to protect him or the alliance or naruto and then die where sasuke DOESN'T WANT kill her. 

and before you say that sasuke wants to protect sakura and shit as he and naruto did against the juubi fodder?........ remember that sasuke also turned a complete 180 again and now wants naruto dead for no fucking reason.

oh and jeane...... i expected better from you as a sasuke fan  

i had a wet dream last night with sasuke stabbing sakura because she talked too much but that doesn't make it the same as rin dying


----------



## takL (Nov 22, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Izanami is supposed to keep the the victim in the loop until the victim stops running from reality. Someone like Hashirama who has always shown willingness to accept hardship doesn't seem likely to get trapped within Izanami. He isn't like Kabuto who continues to lie himself that he has no identity other than what he has stolen from others.



i know. thats why i said a variation of it. i mean if u can set the loophole for the direction you want the victim to take.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> i had a wet dream last night with sasuke stabbing sakura because she talked too much but that doesn't make it the same as rin dying



you are getting wet dreams if people getting stabbed ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> mirror? you do realize sasuke was going to chock that pink thing in the kage arc, right?
> 
> yes, both are stabbed but to mirror it then sakura has to jump infront of sasuke to protect him or the alliance or naruto and then die where sasuke DOESN'T WANT kill her.
> 
> ...


mirror as stabbing through her with a chidori, i dont care about the circunstances


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2013)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> you are getting wet dreams if people getting stabbed ?



you beat off to tits and ass. i beat off to my naruto fanfiction.......... perverted fanfiction and not perverted fanfiction.

whatever rocks your boat as they say 


Jeαnne said:


> mirror as stabbing through her with a chidori, i dont care about the circunstances



sasuke stabbing sakura  is something i will agree with


----------



## Shattering (Nov 22, 2013)

I would like to see Sakura's death in front of Naruto too just to see how he handles it, in fact I believe Obito won't make his last move until Sakura dies and Naruto proves that he won't give up even in that kind of situation...


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 22, 2013)

i just hope maddy does something epic or if not maddy maybe the "real" jinchuuriki. i mean this should be the 4th great ninja war but it feels like shit ? no one important died, naruto didnt even suffer lol. even the pain arc was better.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2013)

takL said:


> i know. thats why i said a variation of it. i mean if u can set the loophole for the direction you want the victim to take.



Ahh, that's what you meant. Well, if that is possible then it would be possible to checkmate Hashirama. Though going by the fact that Madara didn't attempt to do it when he was alive that seems rather unlikely.



BeyondTwoSouls said:


> i just hope maddy does something epic or if not maddy maybe the "real" jinchuuriki. i mean this should be the 4th great ninja war but it feels like shit ? no one important died, naruto didnt even suffer lol. even the pain arc was better.



Sure none of the main characters died, but what did you expect? Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura have been guaranteed to survive this from the beginning and even Kakashi's survival is almost certain. The guy never dies. So the most which we can reasonably expect is for some of the side characters to die. And we already have Neji's token death. Not much, but at least something and I rather doubt we'll get much more. Perhaps some old guy like Oonoki can die with some pointless heroic sacrifice.

Nah, I'm afraid Madara's epic villain status is going to get underlined with flashbacks. Kishi will make sure to make Madara responsible for everything bad since the fall of man and will leave strong suspicions that Madara was somehow involved with that too:

Madara will be responsible for Rin's death, by having control over the Mist when they made her the Sanbi Jinchuuriki
He wil be responsible for Tobirama's death as the shadow figure behind the coup of the KinGinBros
Oro will turn out to be the prototype Nagato, but Madara discarded him because of his lack of aptitude for Senjutsu
He obviously destroyed Uzushiogakure
He caused all four shinobi world wars
Naturally he is the one who created the Bloody Mist
And he is the one who killed Nagato's dog


----------



## NW (Nov 22, 2013)

I predict either Obito trolls again and casts MT (highly unlikely atp) or he teams up with Kakashi (more likely).

I believe it's Madara's turn now. Obito has flashbacks to give but I don't think he necessarily needs to still be on the "evil" side to give/have them. 



Shattering said:


> I would like to see Sakura's death in front of Naruto too just to see how he handles it, in fact I believe Obito won't make his last move until Sakura dies and Naruto proves that he won't give up even in that kind of situation...


Obito already tried that with Neji and Naruto overcame it. There's really no narrative point in having Obito do it again.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 22, 2013)

time for obito trolling is long gone my dude. he got converted into a .... you know. even if he does pull off a troll, it wouldn't pass off as badass anymore. not after naruto put that ring on his finger

support madara if u want trolls. he is the original troll afterall


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2013)

Should be a Madara centered chapter since he's essentially the only loose end left hopefully it's time for MT.

Obito's not trolling anything his role in the story is finished at this point there's nothing left for him except for rotting in a cell or dying.


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2013)

Madara's rinnegan abilities should grant him another jutsu with power similar to that of his meteor technique. At least, I really hope we haven't seen the full extent of Madara's skills yet.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Already seen it, Hashirama raped it. It's time for true Rikudou power now.
> 
> 
> Eh, I guess it would be nice to see his left and right ocular MS powers.



no u haven't 

"the technique madara used to own FOOL even hashirama is known to him.. and him alone."
still to be revealed


----------



## Gabe (Nov 23, 2013)

I want madara to remember he can bring meteors down


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 23, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> no u haven't
> 
> "the technique madara used to own FOOL even hashirama is known to him.. and him alone."
> still to be revealed



Madara no jutsu: Get your ass kicked so hard you have to crawl away after playing dead, continue to live hooked up to life support and declare victory sixty years later.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 23, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Madara no jutsu: Get your ass kicked so hard you have to crawl away after playing dead, continue to live hooked up to life support and declare victory sixty years later.



Ehh, not anymore. We have more information now, so we know that before even defecting from Konoha, Madara had already decided on the Moon's Eye Plan. This means he already knew he needed Hashi's cells and also that he'd need to camp out long enough to awaken the Rinnegan afterwards. 

I think he planned his loss against Hashirama for 3 specific reasons: (1)so he could have one last exhilarating battle before needing to hibernate for decades, (2) so he could implant his cells to awaken Rinnegan, and (3)so he'd get "killed" by Hashirama--the perfect way he could hide away from society and still control their world without any suspicion...


Either way, whatever jutsu allowed him to live must be of the highest scale we know of. The blade actually went through his heart...yet he survived, escaped, eventually healed himself, and this was all done right in front of the greatest ninja in the world. I'm dying to know how he did it.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 23, 2013)

Obito gets Kamui back and teams up with Kakashi


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 23, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Ehh, not anymore. We have more information now, so we know that before even defecting from Konoha, Madara had already decided on the Moon's Eye Plan. This means he already knew he needed Hashi's cells and also that he'd need to camp out long enough to awaken the Rinnegan afterwards.
> 
> I think he planned his loss against Hashirama for 3 specific reasons: (1)so he could have one last exhilarating battle before needing to hibernate for decades, (2) so he could implant his cells to awaken Rinnegan, and (3)so he'd get "killed" by Hashirama--the perfect way he could hide away from society and still control their world without any suspicion...



How about no! Get real, there's no way in hell Madara went into that fight intending to lose. He probably intended to steal Hashirama's DNA, but he most certainly did not intend to acquire it in defeat. 

Had he won Madara would have had no need to "hibernate for decades" as you put it. Madara and Hashirama were both so strong they each could dominate the shinobi world by themselves. Madara would have had no need to hide away from society, because other than Hashirama no one could have stopped his plans. Trying to make it sound like some sort of master plan is complete nonsense. All that scheming and the elaborate planning only became necessary because in his defeat he lost the strength to move in the open.



> Either way, whatever jutsu allowed him to live must be of the highest scale we know of. The blade actually went through his heart...yet he survived, escaped, eventually healed himself, and this was all done right in front of the greatest ninja in the world. I'm dying to know how he did it.



Me, not so much. 10 to 1 he just stole a piece of Hashirama's chakra the piece of Hashirama's lifeforce kept him alive.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 23, 2013)

Time to get rid of another pest.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 23, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Madara no jutsu: Get your ass kicked so hard you have to crawl away after playing dead, continue to live hooked up to life support and declare victory sixty years later.



"legend has it uchiha madara was defeated by hashirama senju at VoTe... but is the legend true? The true winner is he who chose to look into the future"

madara won at the end. while madara continued to reach his goal, hashirama was 6 ft under. his job was to stop him and he failed to do just that


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 23, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> "legend has it uchiha madara was defeated by hashirama senju at VoTe... but is the legend true? The true winner is he who chose to look into the future"
> 
> madara won at the end. while madara continued to reach his goal, hashirama was 6 ft under. his job was to stop him and he failed to do just that



So I guess Germany won the 2nd World War, because we're once again the number one economical power in Europe? Guess we were just playing defeated and looked into the future.
You think that's absurd? Well, so is calling Madara the victor of VOTE. He lost. Badly.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 23, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Obito gets Kamui back and teams up with Kakashi



Incoming third Kamui... their eyes are connected after all. The Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi eyes together make Susanoo. So the Kamui eyes together make... 



T-Bag said:


> "legend has it uchiha madara was defeated by hashirama senju at VoTe... but is the legend true? The true winner is he who chose to look into the future"
> 
> madara won at the end. while madara continued to reach his goal, hashirama was 6 ft under. his job was to stop him and he failed to do just that



Madara achieved his goal at getting Hashirama's cells. _That's it._

Being so weakened after the battle, insofar that he had to hide for decades till he was almost dead wasn't his plan obviously. Giving his eyes away to Nagato for reasons currently unknown obviously also wasn't his intent when he went to challenge Hashirama.

Losing Kurama wasn't a plan either; Kurama was the only reason Madara had the strength to challenge Hashirama at the VotE.

Madara was probably going to fade away eventually till _he got lucky_ and Obito came along.

No matter how you slice it, Madara achieved a piece of his goal (obtaining Hashirama's cells) but failed overall. 

Now, in the inevitable talk we'll get from Madara should he say that everything I mentioned was in fact part his plan, I'll admit I'm wrong. 

Though you tell me, how likely is it for Madara to reveal (or hint) in the upcoming chapter that losing Kurama, being forced to hide underground, give away his eyes and hope someone like Obito came along was actually part of his overall plan? (Hint: Madara certainly didn't plan on being revived through Edo Tensei.)


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 23, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> So I guess Germany won the 2nd World War, because we're once again the number one economical power in Europe? Guess we were just playing defeated and looked into the future.
> You think that's absurd? Well, so is calling Madara the victor of VOTE. He lost. Badly.



that comparison doesnt come close to this.

and ur short sighted.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara achieved his goal at getting Hashirama's cells. _That's it._
> 
> Being so weakened after the battle, insofar that he had to hide for decades till he was almost dead wasn't his plan obviously. Giving his eyes away to Nagato for reasons currently unknown obviously also wasn't his intent when he went to challenge Hashirama.
> 
> ...



everything you said just goes against what the manga says... 

madara fooled hashirama with his mangekyo jutsu. thats a feat in and of itself. how many jutsus can fool that man anyway? none, bar madara's.

his plan was to steal his power, we don't know if he "lost" on purpose, or because he just did. you wana believe he lost because hashirama proved to be too much? go ahead. but its not confirmed yet. its just speculation at this point. either way he got what he was looking for. now a few decades later madara is close to completing his plan while hashirama was no where to be found to stop him. i dont see how u can call that a win, he was clowned and fooled as if he was a novice. credit to madara more so than hashirama


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 23, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> that comparison doesnt come close to this.



You mean Madara winning is even more absurd? Well, I don't know about that. That WW2 comparison is pretty out there in my opinion. But alright.


----------



## mlc818 (Nov 23, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> everything you said just goes against what the manga says...
> 
> madara fooled hashirama with his mangekyo jutsu. thats a feat in and of itself. how many jutsus can fool that man anyway? none, bar madara's.
> 
> his plan was to steal his power, we don't know if he "lost" on purpose, or because he just did. you wana believe he lost because hashirama proved to be too much? go ahead. but its not confirmed yet. its just speculation at this point. either way he got what he was looking for. now a few decades later madara is close to completing his plan while hashirama was no where to be found to stop him. i dont see how u can call that a win, he was clowned and fooled as if he was a novice. credit to madara more so than hashirama



Madara grew old, was essentially trapped, and died.  If Obito hadn't shown up, Madara never would have achieved this - and Obito proved to be unreliable, hence the need for the chakra sticks and Madara's supreme luck in being revived as an Edo Tensei by someone who was quickly defeated and forced to release the jutsu foolishly.

It just doesn't make any sense for Madara to lose on purpose and spend more than a generation connected to Gedo Mazo if taking Hashirama's power and enacting the MEP was his purpose.  Clearly entire alliances against him aren't something he considers to be as great a threat as Hashirama, so there is no obvious reason for him to plan to be nearly killed, connected to a statue for life support, and dependent upon Obito to handle most of the plan and then revive him. (and he clearly didn't know how much he could trust Obito - if not for Edo Tensei, Madara would have never come back)  It is seemingly possible, but the more reasonable explanation is that he didn't plan to be nearly killed *unless that near death state and subsequent loss of power was required to achieve Rinnegan.* 

So, yes, he "won" in that he took Hashirama's power, lived longer - connected to life support - than Hashirama, and trained Obito to carry the fight into the future.  But his physical state and death, with no way other than luck to return to life, proves that his plan didn't go as he desired.  Once Madara died, this was essentially Obito's plan for "peace" and would have been ONLY Obito's plan if not for Kabuto's actions and everyone's lack of knowledge about Edo Tensei's risks. 

Also it's silly to ask how many jutsu could fool Hashirama, considering almost every one of our top tier Uchiha has one.  Koto Amatsukami, Izanagi/Izanami, or a sufficiently powerful Tsukiyomi (definitely Mugen Tsukiyomi, but probably Itachi's as well at least for a bit - Sasuke's might not work too well, unless EMS significantly upgraded it) could all "fool" Hashirama. 

So Madara can only be seen as "winning" if the plan required nearly dying and being connected to life support for decades, as otherwise he should have just killed Hashirama and carried out his plan as a young man.  And even if it required this, he essentially failed when Obito took over the plan.  (i.e. he successfully tricked Hashirama but still failed in his plan)  Madara's physical state, death, and revival only through luck makes it far more likely that Madara didn't intend to be defeated by Hashirama to such an extent.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 23, 2013)

mlc818 said:


> Madara grew old, was essentially trapped, and died.  If Obito hadn't shown up, Madara never would have achieved this - and Obito proved to be unreliable, hence the need for the chakra sticks and Madara's supreme luck in being revived as an Edo Tensei by someone who was quickly defeated and forced to release the jutsu foolishly.
> 
> It just doesn't make any sense for Madara to lose on purpose and spend more than a generation connected to Gedo Mazo if taking Hashirama's power and enacting the MEP was his purpose.  Clearly entire alliances against him aren't something he considers to be as great a threat as Hashirama, so there is no obvious reason for him to plan to be nearly killed, connected to a statue for life support, and dependent upon Obito to handle most of the plan and then revive him. (and he clearly didn't know how much he could trust Obito - if not for Edo Tensei, Madara would have never come back)  It is seemingly possible, but the more reasonable explanation is that he didn't plan to be nearly killed *unless that near death state and subsequent loss of power was required to achieve Rinnegan.*
> 
> ...



I think in T-Bag's mind Madara is on the same level as the Black Knight.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690#t=91[/YOUTUBE] Afterall the Black Knight always triumphs.

If you exchange Arthur with Hashirama, knight with shinobi and Camelot with Konoha it fits Hashirama vs Madara almost perfectly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I want madara to remember he can bring meteors down


i actually wonder what kind of things he can do with that PS combined with Rinnegan


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 23, 2013)

I hope he he steals Hashi's Sage Mode. He needs a power-up otherwise the alliance is going to sodomize him. 9 Kages + Nardo and Sauce? C'mon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 23, 2013)

I think that he will take Hashirama over... i really do


----------



## Obitomo (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm betting  that Naruto will use his huge rasenshuriken on the tree.....



It's coming, if it happens next chapter will be a 10/10 across the forums.... I can feel it deep in my soul.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 23, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I hope he he steals Hashi's Sage Mode. He needs a power-up otherwise the alliance is going to sodomize him. 9 Kages + Nardo and Sauce? C'mon.



To be fair the only kage who is any threat to him is Hashirama.



Jeαnne said:


> I think that he will take Hashirama over... i really do



So do I. Or Hashi joins willingly.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I hope he he steals Hashi's Sage Mode. He needs a power-up otherwise the alliance is going to sodomize him. 9 Kages + Nardo and Sauce? C'mon.



+ 7 Bijuu. Even with Shodai's powers he should still get his ass stomped.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i actually wonder what kind of things he can do with that PS combined with Rinnegan


Tengai Shinsei (Madara's meteors) appears to be a Rinnegan jutsu (possibly related to Bansho Tenin?) that is powered through the use of Susanoo (at least, that is how I understand it.)

I would like to see what Madara can do by employing the use of Rinnegan techniques through Perfect Susanoo. :33

I bet if he wasn't so keen on activating MEP Madara could bring down the entire moon if he so wanted.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> + *7 Bijuu*. Even with Shodai's powers he should still get his ass stomped.



The 7 bijuu on the field could either really benefit the Alliance, or destroy them, seeing as Madara has power over bijuu (and they might still be tied to the tree somehow). 

Of course Naruto's friendship power over them would prevail in the end but if Madara managed to get a few of them for even a minute or two, the tides could turn very fast. There are only a handful of people on the field who would be any good against a bijuu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 23, 2013)

btw, looks like there is a new message from Kishi to the fans here:



mezzomarinaio said:


> From the latest segment of _Sakiyomi Jum Bang_.
> 
> 21
> 
> ...



i guess this kind of confirms that the manga has reached the final phase, and that we will be getting to Madara now, and then Sasuke.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i guess this kind of confirms that the manga has reached the final phase, and that we will be getting to Madara now, and then Sasuke.


I really want to believe that Kishi has some more surprises that he's not going to hint about.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 23, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> One more week of break before the release of the next chapter right? I'm interested to know what will happen next given that the focus will now be shifted to Madara.



this coming Wednesday is the next release



Jeαnne said:


> btw, looks like there is a new message from Kishi to the fans here:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this kind of confirms that the manga has reached the final phase, and that we will be getting to Madara now, and then Sasuke.



wheres obito?

LOL


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, looks like there is a new message from Kishi to the fans here:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this kind of confirms that the manga has reached the final phase, and that we will be getting to Madara now, and then Sasuke.



who cares? just give me oros story and end this shit


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> this coming Wednesday is the next release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess its the Juubi part...?

i dont know:



takL said:


> from jumpbang, nov 22.
> 
> kishs message about _highlights_ of naruto from now
> 
> ...


talk's translation seems to imply that its all included in the final phase of the fight... mezzo's had "then, about Sasuke", but here it feels like it will come all in one go 

basically, i dont know if he meant that the next developments will involve 10b, Madara and Sasuke, as he mentioned the fight reaching its final phase, or if he meant the next sequence of events manga-wise. I would go with the first option, since he seems to be including it all in the final phase comment... i cant see Sasuke taking center stage for a final fight even after Madara's defeat in this fight, it would be too much... still possible though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 24, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> I really want to believe that Kishi has some more surprises that he's not going to hint about.



Like?

Saying "Now the manga will be about 10b, Madara, and Sasuke..." isn't exactly spoilering anything.


----------



## Monna (Nov 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Like?
> 
> Saying "Now the manga will be about 10b, Madara, and Sasuke..." isn't exactly spoilering anything.


I want to see more stuff about Oro after Madara is finished.


----------



## Obitomo (Nov 24, 2013)

The ending is so soon I can taste it, just gotta throw in Madara and some flashy battles then the final fight with SASOOOOKEH.
pls Kishi, make us proud.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> To be fair the only kage who is any threat to him is Hashirama.



Indeed. Now that Madara is being serious the living kages and Sarutobi wouldn't last five seconds against him. Tobirama and Minato might survive longer by virtue of Hiraishin.



> So do I. Or Hashi joins willingly.



You don't actually see Hashirama betray everything he has fought for all his life just to make things more fair for Madara, do you?

Kishi can have Madara absorb Hashirama's powers with either the Ghost, the Human or the Demon realm so there's really no need for anything new and complicated like some sort of body-takeover.

What I want to see is Madara figuring out that Oro is the summoner of the Edo Kages and him picking up on the imminent conflict between Naruto and Sasuke and him making an alliance with Oro and Sasuke. Afterall if he were to offer Sasuke to revive his clan with Rinne Tensei Sasuke, Sasuke would change sides once again. 
If those two were to change sides the battle would be equal in short order. Oro could unsummon his Edo Tensei and while Tobirama could certainly free himself as Madara did the odds are good that Hashirama can't and even if he could that moment where he loses control should be enough for Madara to take him out.

Sadly, I kind of doubt it will happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 24, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> You don't actually see Hashirama betray everything he has fought for all his life just to make things more fair for Madara, do you?







> Kishi can have Madara absorb Hashirama's powers with either the Ghost, the Human or the Demon realm so there's really no need for anything new and complicated like some sort of body-takeover.



The thing with a body-takeover is that it would escalate the battle in several ways.
1) It would unsettle the Alliance the same way fighting ETs of people they loved did.
2) It would give Madara another body to work with that had slightly different powers than himself. No matter how much of Hashi's powers he absorbs, he can never be him. Even if he takes all his power, controlling his body won't be the same as just having a clone. There will be subtle differences.
3) Combining the two, it always FEELS like there are more villains when there are more unique bodies. Madara can have 10 clones, or he can have Hashirama. Which one is going to make it appear that there is a bigger army?

It would also leave Hashi around for Madara's character resolution.



> What I want to see is Madara figuring out that Oro is the summoner of the Edo Kages and him picking up on the imminent conflict between Naruto and Sasuke and him making an alliance with Oro and Sasuke. Afterall if he were to offer Sasuke to revive his clan with Rinne Tensei Sasuke, Sasuke would change sides once again.
> If those two were to change sides the battle would be equal in short order. Oro could unsummon his Edo Tensei and while Tobirama could certainly free himself as Madara did the odds are good that Hashirama can't and even if he could that moment where he loses control should be enough for Madara to take him out.
> 
> Sadly, I kind of doubt it will happen.



Oh God the ET Uchiha clan theory. 

Again, I think Hashi will stick around to see Madara's demise.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The thing with a body-takeover is that it would escalate the battle in several ways.
> 1) It would unsettle the Alliance the same way fighting ETs of people they loved did.
> 2) It would give Madara another body to work with that had slightly different powers than himself. No matter how much of Hashi's powers he absorbs, he can never be him. Even if he takes all his power, controlling his body won't be the same as just having a clone. There will be subtle differences.
> 3) Combining the two, it always FEELS like there are more villains when there are more unique bodies. Madara can have 10 clones, or he can have Hashirama. Which one is going to make it appear that there is a bigger army?



1) Not really. Very few shinobi currently alive knew Hashirama when he was alive. Tsunade, Oro, Oonoki and that's about it. 
2) Madara doesn't have to become Hashirama to gain his power. Look at what he can do with the limited amount of Hashirama's power he got. If he had even more 
3) Madara is an army of one. If he can steal more of Hashirama's power that's already enough. In front of him the five kages, the shinobi alliance and the Edo Kage other than Hashirama are nothing.



> It would also leave Hashi around for Madara's character resolution.



And why would that be necessary?



> Oh God the ET Uchiha clan theory.



Well, of course. It's one I first came up with years ago when we first saw that wall of eyes. It's a clear case of Chekhov's gun. It has to be brought into play somehow and for the final battle to be between Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke is going to need some backup. What better backup then the Uchiha clan brought back to life with RT or to unlife with ET?
Also in such a battle the Konoha shinobi many fans want to see more of could get properly showcased. God knows everyone of the Konoha teens other than Naruto, Sasuke and Shikamaru has gotten shafted time and again.
And then there is the symmetry of the final struggle being between Uchiha and Senju side just as it was when everything began.



> Again, I think Hashi will stick around to see Madara's demise.



I don't think there's a need for that. Unlike Madara who doesn't really trust anyone, Hashirama did entrust his will to his successors he has no need to stick around to supervise things himself.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 24, 2013)

The story is indeed coming to a close pretty damn soon. Have all kinds of mixed feels about that.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 24, 2013)

but if this order is right:
obito (10tails), madara, then sasuke, how will keep sasuke up with naruto ?
i mean in the moment it looks like madara will be a bigger threat as obito was one.
and naruto has now 7 beasts, how will sasuke keep up with this ? or will naruto maybe let the beasts "free" after they fought madara ?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 24, 2013)

I feel more murders coming from Maddy. Tensions! 
Proved. The Bijuu won't stay long and Final Jubi awaiting. 

Even Kishi knows how bad Obito is in terms of story quality. No final tensions for "Main Villain".


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, looks like there is a new message from Kishi to the fans here:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this kind of confirms that the manga has reached the final phase, and that we will be getting to Madara now, and then Sasuke.



He only said the Battle reached its final stage, so it means likely Naruto and Sasuke will fight soon after Madara gets defeated or something,

No power ups for Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He only said the Battle reached its final stage, so it means likely Naruto and Sasuke will fight soon after Madara gets defeated or something,
> 
> No power ups for Sasuke.



in that case, Naruto's attacks will be as strong as fodder ameterasu 

why? Because no powerups for sasuke ck


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess this means Obito boy is now done and buried. Curtain closes on Will of Rin.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 24, 2013)

Naruto fails to cut the GT

Maddy reveals he killed Rin, and finish Obito. 

Maddy uses his trump card.

Oro smiles: "just...as...planed!"


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Naruto fails to cut the GT
> 
> Maddy reveals he killed Rin, and finish Obito.
> 
> ...



too dark for pika. she invested so much in madara


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He only said the Battle reached its final stage, so it means likely Naruto and Sasuke will fight soon after Madara gets defeated or something,
> 
> No power ups for Sasuke.


good god , you are a lost case


----------



## Rosi (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally , this is coming to an end, even though I remember Kishi saying almost the same like a year ago. About the climax of the story. 



Sunspear7 said:


> I guess this means Obito boy is now done and buried. Curtain closes on Will of Rin.


This means Obito will finally be on the good side with Kakashi pek


oh, and lol Matrix.


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> good god , you are a lost case



still, he has a point......... no power ups for sasuke


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> still, he has a point......... no power ups for sasuke


the question is actually, what is the point 


he is so tied to power levels that he is ignoring that either Sasuke gets a power up or not, it would not stop whatever plot progression that we are in for.


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> either way, i am so glad we are moving on



no more shitbito and the naruto parallel  crap which is apparently is apperantly useless as kakashi will tnj obito.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 24, 2013)

i just hope it's mostly madara chapter instead of more obito/kakashi heart to heart.


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Rac said:


> i just hope it's mostly madara chapter instead of more obito/kakashi heart to heart.



i think kishi wants to kill this manga's popularity if he does that


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosi said:


> This means Obito will finally be on the good side with Kakashi pek



Yup it is time for that Susanoo of Love.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 24, 2013)

I wonder what awfulness will come next, it couldn't possible transcend that Obito terribleness.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He only said the Battle reached its final stage, so it means likely Naruto and Sasuke will fight soon after Madara gets defeated or something,
> 
> No power ups for Sasuke.



Who's been selling you dreams?


----------



## navy (Nov 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I wonder what awfulness will come next, it couldn't possible transcend that Obito terribleness.



Considering the only story line left is Madara's conversion....


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 24, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Who's been selling you dreams?



What are you talking about, I'm only reading with an open mind that Kishi is saying that fight in this arc is reaching its end so its either that Naruto and Sasuke will fight after Madara or likely Sasuke and Naruto fill fight on top of the flower while Hashirama and Madara fight.

Sasuke will always interfere with Naruto from launching his FRS, becuase Sasuke would want to be the one to defeat Madara not to let his brother honor or the uchiha's honor go to waste on someone like Naruto.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I remember Kishi saying almost the same like a year ago. About the climax of the story.



Which is probably why he felt the need to specify that the battle is in its last stage, _in the truest sense of the term_ no seriously, pinky swear!

I bet he realizes that no one believes him anymore when he says that...


----------



## takL (Nov 24, 2013)

@mezzomarinaio




Rosi said:


> Finally , this is coming to an end, even though I remember Kishi saying almost the same like a year ago. About the climax of the story.



its just a preamble. no real meat to it.

funny thing is that people at 2chan read the message and go 'looks like the manga wont end anytime soon' 'bye bye obito!'
and people in here on the otherhand...


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 24, 2013)

takL said:


> @mezzomarinaio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the Japanese read and saying that the manga won't end soon and here we believe its ending soon.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 24, 2013)

takL said:


> @mezzomarinaio



...broken link? 



takL said:


> funny thing is that people at 2chan read the message and go 'looks like the manga wont end anytime soon' 'bye bye obito!'
> and people in here on the otherhand...



Maybe because when he talked about the battle being in its 'last stage', he was specifically referring to the battle of 'Naruto and his nakama'?

To me it sounds a little bit like a reassurance that this horrible excuse of a forced friendship-fest is coming to an end, and hopefully more exciting battles are ahead.

Of course, I'm not sure how much I can trust Kishi's definition of an 'exciting battle' anymore...


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I wonder what awfulness will come next, it couldn't possible transcend that Obito terribleness.



it was once said that itachi vs kabuto was the most boring fight with the most talk in the manga and it can only go up from there.......... then i was proven wrong.

i dred at the thought of something worse than tobito


----------



## takL (Nov 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> So the Japanese read and saying that the manga won't end soon and here we believe its ending soon.


its subjective tho. if each highlingt takes about a couple of vols, the manga will last for another 60 chaps, about a year. some people may feel it short while some feel it long.



mezzomarinaio said:


> ...broken link?


oh crap.


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

takL said:


> its subjective tho. if each highlingt takes about a couple of vols, the manga will last for another 60 chaps, about a year. some people may feel it short while some feel it long.



well, seeing naruto's current pace, i would say 60 chapters minimum for madara or sasuke. i have a feeling madara will be between 2 to 10 chapters while the fight with sasuke will be at least one or two years long.


----------



## takL (Nov 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, seeing naruto's current pace, i would say 60 chapters minimum for madara or sasuke. i have a feeling madara will be between 2 to 10 chapters while the fight with sasuke will be at least one or two years long.



i wouldnt mind but id rather see a fat muggen-tsukuyomi arc....
someone at 2ch even expects 'easily a couple of years per each of the 3.'  i doubt it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, seeing naruto's current pace, i would say 60 chapters minimum for madara or sasuke. i have a feeling madara will be between 2 to 10 chapters while *the fight with sasuke will be at least one or two years long.*


Please God no. The fight with Obito was 2 years in length already. >.<


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, I agree with you that he's talking about the present.  

It's just that what he's saying is basically 'the current status-quo is that the battle is about to end'.

Which is... what he's been repeating for a while now (while still force-feeding us recycled chapters upon recycled chapters of the same, unending battle).

So really, he's either reassuring his readers that this particular 'Naruto and his friends' battle is about to end (and other battles to begin), or... he's spouting crap like all those other times he's talked about the manga 'ending soon' before, and there's no need to take his declaration any more seriously than all those other times.



Addy said:


> well, seeing naruto's current pace, i would say 60 chapters minimum for madara or sasuke. i have a feeling madara will be between 2 to 10 chapters while the fight with sasuke will be at least one or two years long.



You've forgotted to take into account an obligatory 140 chapters or so of Naruto praising interspersed in between future happenings.


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

takL said:


> i wouldnt mind but id rather see a fat muggen-tsukuyomi arc....
> someone at 2ch even expects 'easily a couple of years per each of the 3.'  i doubt it.



well, kishi has this tendancy to lengthen what should be short events while shortenning what should be longer events which is why i think HE MIGHT  lengthen the sasuke fight while shortening the madara fight or vice versa.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmm somehow I went from resignation to being very excited about the upcoming chapter. Odd .


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 24, 2013)

yes i am too looking really interesting forward to the upcoming chapter...
hope it is worth it


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 24, 2013)

takL said:


> i wouldnt mind but id rather see a fat muggen-tsukuyomi arc....
> someone at 2ch even expects 'easily a couple of years per each of the 3.'  i doubt it.



Only if Kishi has serious gambling debts.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 24, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Hmm somehow I went from resignation to being very excited about the upcoming chapter. Odd .



It's a trap. Just gonna be more Rin flashbacks. 

As long as we get Madara doing villainous stuff I'll be happy.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasuke will take over Madara's Edo Tensei via genjutsu or Kunai tag recalibration... Kabuto had one ready so he could retake Itachi so that tag should have still been in the cave

the bad guys will be

-Sasuke
-Orochimaru
-Edo Madara
-Suigetsu
-Juugo
-Karin

thats also a power ranking


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2013)

takL said:


> i wouldnt mind but id rather see a fat muggen-tsukuyomi arc....
> someone at 2ch even expects 'easily a couple of years per each of the 3.'  i doubt it.



The Last sasuke and naruto fight its going to be a DBZ like fight, blasting mountains and evaporating entire seas...

To me nothing will topple the epic fight of the valley of the end near the end of part 1. Best rival fight ever in history of manga IMO.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2013)

If this chapter shows Madara gaining Hashirama's Senjutsu I expect either him or the latter to talk a bit regarding the true nature and source of his Sage Mode to clear up if he unlocked it & learned it himself or if he actually went somewhere where it was taught to him.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2013)

I think we will see madara taking senjutsu and summoning the Buddha statue then naruto and sasuke combine kurama and PS only for madara to cover the Buddha in PS saying that thanks to hashiramas power he can make PS bigger to cover the statue. Showing the youngsters how it's done.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope they finish madara off in the next 7 or 12 chapters! (if they did it in the next chapter that will be AmAzIng!)

I don't mind if kishi spent the next chapter to make madara a guinea pig for Minato's jutsu though. U_U


----------



## Addy (Nov 24, 2013)

Elia said:


> I hope they finish madara off in the next 7 or 12 chapters! (if they did it in the next chapter that will be AmAzIng!)
> 
> I don't mind if kishi spent the next chapter to make madara a guinea pig for Minato's just though. U_U



the only thing minato is good fir right is unfortunately tnjing obito and kakashi.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> the only thing minato is good fir right is unfortunately tnjing obito and kakashi.



I'm so tired of all that nonsense. U_U
but, maybe I won't care, my interest for Naruto chapter is not at its best currently. U_U
I feel so bored because of it! So, yeah, whatever. U_U

but, if he somehow did it and cut madara in half or something, it will be amusing to see 
madara's fans put a billion excuse, maybe I shouldn't have said that this early. U_U 

Sorry, I talked (wrote) too much I suppose. U_U


----------



## Revolution (Nov 25, 2013)

Elia said:


> I hope they finish madara off in the next 7 or 12 chapters! (if they did it in the next chapter that will be AmAzIng!)
> 
> I don't mind if kishi spent the next chapter to make madara a guinea pig for Minato's just though. U_U



Imagine PikaCheeka if that happened


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hashi goona turn evil.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 25, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Imagine PikaCheeka if that happened



But it couldn't be more obvious, the plot is telling us Sasuke will be the last adversity for Naruto and well if that wasn't enought Kishi told us in his last comment, if the correct translation is "and Sasuke" or "and then Sasuke" doesn't matter, he was the last one anyway so... 3-4 months to close Madara's story I think is enought.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 25, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think we will see madara taking senjutsu and summoning the Buddha statue then naruto and sasuke combine kurama and PS only for madara to cover the Buddha in PS saying that thanks to hashiramas power he can make PS bigger to cover the statue. Showing the youngsters how it's done.



PS versus a PS 500x its size. Shit.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> PS versus a PS 500x its size. Shit.



Even that won't help Madara when Kyuubi tells Naruto how to use the Final Rasengan Rikudou left behind: Rasenmoon
The moon isn't a planetoid, it's a Rasengan brought to the highest level and hidden by a genjutsu which Rikudou prepared for a potential return of the Juubi.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope Hashirama will turn evil for Minato beat shit out of him.


----------



## Addy (Nov 25, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Hope Hashirama will turn evil for Minato beat shit out of him.



minato is the same as filler right now.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Yup it is time for that Susanoo of Love.



this combined power will be almost on par with Madara's susanoo, because Obito still have the Rinnegan and hashirama cells to perfect the form of susanoo.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 25, 2013)

MS81 said:


> this combined power will be almost on par with Madara's susanoo, because Obito still have the Rinnegan and hashirama cells to perfect the form of susanoo.


Keep dreaming about that one buddy and Madara didn't need Senju Cell's to form his Perfect Susanoo he did at it VOTE just his EMS the only other person else there who can utilise PS is Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 25, 2013)

MS81 said:


> this combined power will be almost on par with Madara's susanoo, because Obito still have the Rinnegan and hashirama cells to perfect the form of susanoo.



What?

PS has nothing to do with Rinnegan or Senju cells (neither of which Madara had when he was first seen with PS). It needs EMS, which neither Obito nor Kakashi have.

I don't think they will get a Susano'o, much less a perfect one.


----------



## mlc818 (Nov 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> PS has nothing to do with Rinnegan or Senju cells (neither of which Madara had when he was first seen with PS). It needs EMS, which neither Obito nor Kakashi have.
> 
> I don't think they will get a Susano'o, much less a perfect one.



I'd guess that Obito and Kakashi together could manifest Susano'o.

But regardless, you are technically correct.  However, Kakashi and Obito have several of the characteristics required for Susano'o.  Their powers are shared between "brothers," they are able to use their MS's without (much) detrimental effect, and they have some of the strongest MS powers ever.  I wouldn't be surprised if Kakashi and Obito could create a strong Susano'o together.  PS might be difficult, but they're both enormous genius/prodigies (and Obito has both Rikudou bloodlines)... it can't be ruled out, though obviously Madara is "stronger" than Obito, ignoring Obito's unique traits.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 25, 2013)

I can see no other threats in existence for Naruto & The Nine Gods.

End manga now.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> PS has nothing to do with Rinnegan or Senju cells (neither of which Madara had when he was first seen with PS). It needs EMS, which neither Obito nor Kakashi have.
> 
> I don't think they will get a Susano'o, much less a perfect one.



the thing is that we never got a chance to see Madara's susanoo w/o Kyuubi.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 26, 2013)

^ hope not.

beginning to question the whole "unprecedented" event in the coming chapter. would think evil would come around by now to drop a hint. it must be something boring.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Nov 26, 2013)

Beginning: Alliance seals Madara
Middle: Naruto talks about Tailed Beasts, suggests letting them roam free
End: Half of alliance doesn't agree, including Sasuke.

Cliffhanger: Naruto vs. Sasuke


----------



## SonicTron (Nov 26, 2013)

Mud said:


> Beginning: Alliance seals Madara
> Middle: Naruto talks about Tailed Beasts, suggests letting them roam free
> End: Half of alliance doesn't agree, including Sasuke.
> 
> Cliffhanger: Naruto vs. Sasuke



god this would be so anticlimactic

god this would be such forced rivalry

god this would be such a lameduck approach to the sasuke vs naruto clash


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 26, 2013)

Chapter will end on a cliffhanger because end of volume 

I predict Minato stops being shitty filler and does some cool shit


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 26, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Chapter will end on a cliffhanger because end of volume
> 
> I predict Minato stops being shitty filler and does some cool shit



The end of the volume is 657 I believe, not 656.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can see no other threats in existence for Naruto & The Nine Gods.
> 
> End manga now.



This ain't Dragonball Z. 

There are themes to be fulfilled and characters to get closure.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 26, 2013)

yes there better be a post battle/war arc after this.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 26, 2013)

There will probably be a extended length epilogue after this war, probably not an arc since Kishimoto said this arc was the very ending.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 26, 2013)

right not a full on 2 year arc. 15 chapters at least, i hope.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 26, 2013)

Rac said:


> right not a full on 2 year arc. 15 chapters at least, i hope.



he meant 2 yrs. wtf is 15 chapters gona do?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 26, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> The end of the volume is 657 I believe, not 656.



Fuck, I forgot what chapter we're up to


----------



## takL (Nov 26, 2013)

my prediction 

mady vs hash
maddy tells hash how rikudoh sage created this world and why mugentukuyomi is the right answer etc.
maddys ems ability is honmatsutento(=reverse natural order/putting the cart before the horse/the tail wagging the dog) that can literally wind the clock back and forth a bit when conditions are right.

minato and kakashi reason with obito on his mistakes. when obito finally says sorry to minato and to everyone,  maddys jutsu comes into play.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction
> 
> mady vs hash
> maddy tells hash how rikudoh sage created this world and why mugentukuyomi is the right answer etc.
> ...



Like the jutsu he had in the video game? 

That's pretty intense.....but it actually works when you consider his last words to Hashi.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction
> 
> mady vs hash
> maddy tells hash how rikudoh sage created this world and why mugentukuyomi is the right answer etc.
> ...



Thats called Izanagi. 

By the way, seen shika dad arriving to the place is logical. Kishi does not had the balls to actually kill them. MARK MY WORDS/


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 26, 2013)

Madara reveals some crazy shit cuz he's fucking madara


----------



## takL (Nov 26, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Thats called Izanagi.



Nope. its more like izanami than izanagi. izanagi swaps what just happened for what suits to the caster.



PikaCheeka said:


> Like the jutsu he had in the video game?
> 
> That's pretty intense.....but it actually works when you consider his last words to Hashi.



yeah i reread the vol 65 again and realized that the moon that moved from left to right was most llikely viewed from the south cos the fire country is on the south side of the border, the valley of the end.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 26, 2013)

takL-dono, does this image say something relevant about 656? They've posted it in the spoiler thread:

*just like what Hashi did at VoTe.*


----------



## Aggeri (Nov 26, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> There will probably be a extended length epilogue after this war, probably not an arc since Kishimoto said this arc was the very ending.



Can I just say that... I absolutely love your picture of Kisame? It's also from a period of the manga where everything was fresh, cool and very exciting, unlike the current situation of the manga today. Brought back some good memories.

Oh Kisame Hoshigaki, how epic you indeed were.


----------



## takL (Nov 26, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> takL-dono, does this image say something relevant about 656? They've posted it in the spoiler thread:
> 
> *just like what Hashi did at VoTe.*


thats the preview of wsj issue #1 that says


takL said:


> "Hashirama Vs Madara!! the unexpected outcome of the showdown fight is?"


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh well thanks  great as usual. Usually WSJ previews don't are related to actual chapters, though...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know why but I'm excited for this chapter  
Maybe it's because there might be actual plot progression this time


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> Nope. its more like izanami than izanagi. izanagi swaps what just happened for what suits to the caster.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i reread the vol 65 again and realized that the moon that moved from left to right was most llikely viewed from the south cos the fire country is on the south side of the border, the valley of the end.


maybe its the true extent of Izanagi... maybe we have yet to see it, even after Obito used it for a longer time. 

Izanagi was considered the Uchiha's greatest power, yet only few could use once through sacrificing their eyes? I doubt, maybe the elder brother inherited the core of the power, the real thing, and only those who have in fact reached perfect susanoo maybe, can use it.

Would explain many things, including the reason why the tablet was left there in a room with two tengus in the walls, and why Madara mentioned to Obito that he can only reach the true potential of his uchiha powers with both eyes. What takes both eyes to be performed? Susanoo... which looks like a tengu. If these images are making any reference to this jutsu... why would they put them where the tablet left by Rikudou, who could use creation of all things, is?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 26, 2013)

My prediction is that Sasuke prevents Naruto from using his Frs and attacks him explaining that Sasuke doesnt want an non-uchiha like Naruto get in his way of honoring Itachi's sacrifice and honor and be Hokage. That is when Naruto vs Sasuke will start along with Madara vs Hashiram to setttle each battle at the same time.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 26, 2013)

Base Naruto obliterates Perfect Susanoo.

- Insert nuclear bomb explosion here -

My body is ready.


----------



## takL (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe its the true extent of Izanagi... maybe we have yet to see it, even after Obito used it for a longer time.
> 
> Izanagi was considered the Uchiha's greatest power, yet only few could use once through sacrificing their eyes? I doubt, maybe the elder brother inherited the core of the power, the real thing, and only those who have in fact reached perfect susanoo maybe, can use it.



izanagi takes senju power which maddy was yet to have at  vote.
and izanami >izanagi


----------



## SaiST (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> izanagi takes senju power which maddy was yet to have at  vote.
> and izanami >izanagi


The Uchiha may be capable of using Izanagi in a much more limited fashion, without stitching Senju goop onto themselves.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 26, 2013)

Kishi backtracked on that need for senju goo thing. Senju power extends the length of time Izanagi can be used, but i'm sure any Uchiha with a sharingan could use it. Otherwise its abuse wouldn't have been so widespread and the need for Izanami wouldn't have existed.

unless you think that a shitload of Uchiha went around grafting senju goo onto their bodies all the time...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> izanagi takes senju power which maddy was yet to have at  vote.
> and izanami >izanagi


questionable babe. Izanagi was said to be Uchiha's greatest power by Itachi, so there is certainly something up.

I doubt that Uchiha would list as their greatest power a jutsu that depends on Senju goo. Plus, Izanagi has been brought up again, it has been heavy implied in the past that Madara's(Tobi's) power had something to do with it.


----------



## takL (Nov 26, 2013)

itachi refered to izanami as uchihas real power. 

while uchihas were fighting against senjus during the Warring States period before they founded konoha they had  every occasion to get senju cells.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 26, 2013)

Izanami may have been derived for the purpose of overcoming Izanagi, but they are depicted as counterparts by Itachi—like two sides of the same coin.


----------



## takL (Nov 26, 2013)

however the fact remains that izanami can stop izanagi and not vice versa.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> itachi refered to izanami as uchihas real power.
> 
> while uchihas were fighting against senjus during the Warring States period before they founded konoha they had  every occasion to get senju cells.



Yeah it's a bit funny how like every uchiha fodders got MS back in the days  Imagine Itachi and Obito, fodders Uchiha


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Hoping for some Madara and Sasuke interaction.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2013)

Basically

- Obito, Kakashi, Minato and Sasuke will stay where they are, they won't participate in the battle
- Hashirama and Madara's fight will end
- Madara will do something to the tree, idk, maybe become one with the tree who knows 
- Madara starts the Mugen Tsukiyomi as Naruto and the rest on the battlefield prepare to fight


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2013)

takL said:


> however the fact remains that izanami can stop izanagi and not vice versa.



What if Hashi pops out Maddy's eyes?


----------



## Obitomo (Nov 26, 2013)

I want this chapter to just be Madara heavy, no more friendship punching and nakama battles.


----------



## Addy (Nov 26, 2013)

depends on how madara wanks hashirama or sucks cause........ he will suck.......... HARD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 26, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What if Hashi pops out Maddy's eyes?



Ahh all problems would have been solved before they even got going had Hashirama done this back when Konoha was founded.

Maddy's an Edo now. They's grow back.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 26, 2013)

Some more Obito goodness would be welcome 
Provide me with it, Kishimoto.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ahh all problems would have been solved before they even got going had Hashirama done this back when Konoha was founded.
> 
> Maddy's an Edo now. They's grow back.



Just like Itachis Izanami


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Just like Itachis Izanami



That was jutsu-related (and really didn't make any sense even then).

Regardless, it's entirely different. If Hashirama ripped his eyes out, it would be no different than if he ripped his arm off. They'd just grow back.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

madara gets owned, PS gets busted, alliance thinks they've won, when the real madara pops up behind hashirama and stabs him with a black chakra rod.

Chapter ends with a closeup of madara's face while Hashirama's sennin mode markings appears on him.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't wait for chapter, it's goona be a good one!


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 26, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can't wait for chapter, it's goona be a good one!



better be so


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 26, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Basically
> 
> - Obito, Kakashi, Minato and Sasuke will stay where they are, they won't participate in the battle
> - Hashirama and Madara's fight will end
> ...



You do know, that is about a year or 2 of manga right there.



takL said:


> however the fact remains that izanami can stop izanagi and not vice versa.



interesting is what everyone miss. 
It seems that in the right conditions, izanagi could be made constantly, not only for ONE event, but for MANY other events. That is why they created Izanami, People continuing changing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> You do know, that is about a year or 2 of manga right there.



Not necessarily. 

I'd say at good pacing we can get this portion wrapped up in around 15 chapters. Madara isn't going to have as long of a fight as Obito had to defeat him (15+ chapter fight) and considering we have Sasuke's portion left I think we can get this out of the way in around 18-20 until the final arc hits. We can wrap the Jyuubi/Madara/war/Edos part up in that amount of time leaving room for Sasuke to take the forefront. Sasuke's portion is likely to last 1-2 years itself.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Predictions:

- Naruto enters Sage Mode and finishes making the Odama Rasenshuriken as powerful as possible.
- Hashirama is on the ropes, his new Wood Golem and Wood Dragon being restrained by Madara's own.
- Naruto smashes through Madara's Perfect Susano'o with the Odama Rasenshuriken and comes to Hashirama's aid and reenters Biju Sage Mode.
- To spite Madara, Obito performs Rinnei Tensei and brings Madara back to life, dying from severe chakra exhaustion.
- Ending panel reads "Two Sages fight together!"


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 26, 2013)

I expect Naruto's attack to be ineffective. Madara will overcome Hashirama. Naruto will try Kage Bunshin and Fail. He'll try rasengan and fail. then he'll attack madara with oodles of friendship and overcome him. eek.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 26, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hoping for some Madara and Sasuke interaction.


its time to countdown the chapters now, really


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What if Hashi pops out Maddy's eyes?



that would be a pretty good non-lethal punishment to Uchiha that break the law.


----------



## NW (Nov 26, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> I want this chapter to just be Madara heavy, no more friendship punching and nakama battles.


We shouldn't be getting too much of that stuff anymore. One of the core themes of Obito's character was bonds with your comrades and staying true to them. No such theme seems to be as prevalent in Madara, so you can say goodbye to "Fairy Tail in your Naruto", or at least it won't be showcased as much.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 26, 2013)

Predicting Naruto arriving to see Madara just gaining Hashirama's Sage Mode.

I wanna know if Sasuke's right behind him or if he stayed back with Minato and Kakashi.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 26, 2013)

I reckon they're going to be both gone, would be good. I always wondered how they would make the Edo Kages go away without some over the top farewell to them, this would be the first step having both Mad and Hashi taken out in the same fight.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 26, 2013)

i hope theres no naruto/obito or bijuu this chapter


----------



## Gabe (Nov 26, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i hope theres no naruto/obito or bijuu this chapter



naruto will play a big role he is trying to either hit madara or destroy the tree with the frs


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i hope theres no naruto/obito or bijuu this chapter



I highly doubt kishi is going to offpanel naruto's 'beacon of light Rasenshuriken'.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope there is a 20 mins time skip this tchapter so we can skip all the BS


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2013)

Honestly since Obito's taken care of I'm just waiting for Sasuke to take over. We need to get back into the Naruto/Sasuke dynamic and it's about to be time for Sasuke to rise up and be the star plot player like the old days. If there's 1 person who can constantly deflect and stir Naruto it's Sasuke, these other guys don't have that to them. 

The quicker to that the better.


----------



## rajin (Nov 26, 2013)

all our hopes are bound to UCHIHA MADARA SAMA
we all know KISHI is the biggest villain there to crush all of our hopes.
so i expect another brainless movement by kishi

problem is sasuke gets hype and importance from kishi because hero the sparkle kid gives him importance 

and father of sparkle kid gets importance b/c he is father of HERO


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I hope there is a 20 mins time skip this tchapter so we can skip all the BS


You want to skip over the part where Madara gets his work?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Honestly since Obito's taken care of I'm just waiting for Sasuke to take over. We need to get back into the Naruto/Sasuke dynamic and it's about to be time for Sasuke to rise up and be the star plot player like the old days.
> 
> The quicker to that the better.



As do I. 

There is a lot to be done before his character gets any real closure. While he no longer desires revenge, I don't think he has made his peace with what was done to his people yet. This kind of thing isn't just that simple.

Being reintegrated in the village won't be easy either or so I believe. But this is a tricky subject. The rookies aren't really angry at Sasuke anymore, and not a single soul in this story has the balls to question Naruto on any subject. 

If he tells the kages to forgive Sasuke, they will. Might show some resistance at first but that would be short lived. And really, the shinobi world doesn't even have a legal system. Tsunade's consent should be all it takes really.

And finally, power ups. He isn't at his peak yet.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 26, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> You want to skip over the part where Madara gets his work?



lol never that. I want to skip over the part where Obito gives his dumb ass sob story. I feel it coming >_<


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 26, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> lol never that. I want to skip over the part where Obito gives his dumb ass sob story. I feel it coming >_<



We already got it...his character is done. Maybe 1 more chap max, but not a whole one.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 27, 2013)

I will lose my shit when Son Goku body slams Madara.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 27, 2013)

bijuu = stupid animals good for nothing but giving humans chakra, he ain't body slamming shit.

If anything he should be put in a cage where all filthy monkeys belong.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn talk abiut being mean to the bijuus..


----------



## Yagami Light (Nov 27, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> bijuu = stupid animals good for nothing but giving humans chakra, he ain't body slamming shit.
> 
> If anything he should be put in a cage where all filthy monkeys belong.



I get body slammed when I say that about black people


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone think Sasuke might still try to kill Obito?

He's partly responsible for a lot of the things that happened to him, his clan, family and Itachi. I think Sasuke is still near them, too. 

I can see Sasuke not agreeing with Minato and wanting to kill Obito anyway.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally madara


----------



## Revolution (Nov 27, 2013)

I have to say, for a second when he was going to revive everyone, I was expecting to be angry he'd not revive the Uchiha clan he helped kill.  But since he only revived one, I'm not so sad anymore.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 27, 2013)

I am afraid that kishi's gonna troll us showing obito's story. The previews never happened in the same week anyway.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 27, 2013)

god, I hate the bijuus, Kishi keeps wasting panels on them


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 27, 2013)

finally Mads for the rescue, I have been waiting this moment for a while 

As I suspected, Kishi still kept holding his meeting with Sasuke even during this chapter, since he was still going through the process of completing his plan. Now that things are set and he is 100% ready, its time. Cant wait


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 27, 2013)

*Last two pages saved the manga.*

The last few weeks (and most of this chapter) had me very worried. Very nice surprise.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 27, 2013)

Like how everyone's saying this weeks pages saved the manga.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm glad that it's so easy to make up for the years of shit for you, OP


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> Like how everyone's saying this weeks pages saved the manga.


Just let the poor kid have his/her moment. I seen how Kishi operate over the years. TC and a few others will realize soon enough or be reminded.


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 27, 2013)

Lelouch71 said:


> Just let the poor kid have his/her moment. I seen how Kishi operate over the years. TC and a few others will realize soon enough or be reminded.



No need to be hostile/condescending. The writing is still on the wall obviously, but Obito had already been TnJ'd and was set to revive everybody killed in the war.

We're gonna have the same conclusion to the war eventually anyhow, though it's refreshing that Madara's getting some time to shine, and hopefully take some more alliance members down before he's done.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 27, 2013)

*and so*

kishimoto reduced obito into a pile of shit
and turned madara to...human?  
does this make sense???
like, as if kicking the poor dick dysfunctional kid in his dick wasn't enough. 
just as planned.

is it just me or is madara's eyes and mouth getting bigger and bulgier.
sick.


----------



## Darkmanure (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot stupid pacifist Naruto and Minato.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 27, 2013)

what a shitty                  chapter


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 27, 2013)

OH SHIT HE HAS A REAL BODY NOW
dose he not realize that he's no juubito and he is now against the entire allied forces + the 9 bijuus?


----------



## King Jamal (Nov 27, 2013)

this.

My review. If you're under 18, don't watch or you'll get nightmares.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Hehe predictable but interesting. We finally saw the true reason why Madara gave Obito Black Zetsu. The amount of steps these cats can predict....are mind blowingpek.

Although I can predict that getting resurrected really has it's drawbacks. Can't wait to see how it will backfire eventually....will enjoy the ride while it lasts. 

More Maddy rape faces coming our way....oh delicious remorse.*



Selina Kyle said:


> kishimoto reduced obito into a pile of shit
> and turned madara to...human?
> does this make sense???
> like, as if kicking the poor dick dysfunctional kid in his dick wasn't enough.
> ...



*Hey now buddy...relax. It's just action shounen themes doing their thing. 

It doesn't have to make sense as long as it's emotional.*


----------



## takL (Nov 27, 2013)

maddy is the real Saviour after all.


----------



## Sin3dd (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara finally shows his face!!


----------



## TobiSO6P (Nov 27, 2013)

*The whole chapter in 25 seconds*

[YOUTUBE]fqyjOc3EpT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trivub (Nov 27, 2013)

instead of the 20 seconds it took to scroll through it


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 27, 2013)

i was cautiously reading the second to last page, but when i saw that Madara was alive i was like " +  +  + " ck


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 27, 2013)

best chapter in long time


----------



## ice77 (Nov 27, 2013)

takL said:


> Maddy is the real Savior after all.



*Inb4 the most hated jutsu rears it's ugly head. It will be interesting because it will be:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 27, 2013)

Is Madara still fighting Hashi's clone is that the real Hashi?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 27, 2013)

OK, I was actually not expecting a new chapter!  I thought it was coming back on December 14th!  Oh well, it was okay, nothing to make me want to reread


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 27, 2013)

i just hope that madara has a "plan" and for this he needed to be mortal and have a living body.
but i am still thinking about "what" he can do against the alliance ?
i mean yes he is powerfull, but is he stronger than juubito ? he has to fight against 4 edo hokages, 5 kages, 2 jinchuurikis, 7 tailed beasts, fodders. maybe against 8 gates gai. even for a strong shinobi like madara this is really "hard". and what is about the sage mode he wanted from madara, does he still need it and was the black zetsu his trump card or not ?


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Nov 28, 2013)

Madara's time has finally arrived. The next chapters should be interesting. 

So does this mean Madara's trump card was Naruto TnJing Obito to use Rinne Tensei.


----------



## takL (Nov 28, 2013)

strange. why da fuk hash got all the rods on the back and none in the front?
Come to think of it, i dont remember those 6 path rods being used for taking in chakra/power/anything from others. they are mainly to control others bodies arent they? 
hash better take them off the body as soon as possible.

The sfx for maddy's blowing off the 3 myojinmons and the tiger is damn funny.  "Ba-Ka!" its like 'pow!' as a sfx.  as a word it means 'fool'


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 28, 2013)

takL said:


> strange. why da fuk hash got all the rods on the back and none in the front?
> Come to think of it, i dont remember those 6 path rods being used for taking in chakra/power/anything from others. they are mainly to control others bodies arent they?
> hash better take them off the body as soon as possible.



but why is hashi then so exhausted ?
and if madara really want to control hashi then it must be really hard, i mean he could even free himself from oro's edo tensei.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Nov 29, 2013)

SInce when did madara not have "real body"?i  don't understand.   can smeone remind me how they're able to u se jutsu even though the tree was taking the chakra way? What button did I push so that everytime I add al e add aletter to an existing word the letter before tidi sappears? it disappears if the word i'm adding to already existed before I clicked on it to add a ltetter 7wh yw ould sucha f eature be on my computer?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> strange. why da fuk hash got all the rods on the back and none in the front?
> Come to think of it, i dont remember those 6 path rods being used for taking in chakra/power/anything from others. they are mainly to control others bodies arent they?
> hash better take them off the body as soon as possible.



Evidently Madara was able to sneak up and stab him from behind 6+ times. 

He may control him yet.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evidently Madara was able to sneak up and stab him from behind 6+ times.
> 
> He may control him yet.



i would rather ask, how could madara get 6 times behind hashirama and have enough time to stab him.


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2013)

some of the lines from the raw

#656 Changeover

Hash: this is mokuryu(=wood dragon) to absorb chakra from you! 
This renders your chakra absorbing ninjutsu futile! 

Hash: in other words you cant move anymore. 
nor can you absorb another ninjutsu for certain!!
Hash in his mind: well timed, son O' the 4th! 
Hash in his mind: nail it while I use this opportunity to seal him!! 

Hash in his mind: although he(=maddy) wasnt brought down by narutos jutsu,
with this i managed to contain his movements completely...
hash: now All that is left (=all I have to do) is wait for shinobis (specialized) for sealing! 

Kulama: that said, if you had as many as 9 bijus extracted all at once you'd be so dead bushed that you wouldn't be able to move for several months.  
that's what happened to the geezer. 
minto: I see...
minato: Kakashi, no need to worry. 9b inside of me told me that ...(blah)

Obito: and I am...(although) a pupil of yours... a shinobi who gave up (becoming)Hokage ...and cut himself off from the link of the spirit.  
Obito: over there I can see...well no, I don't have the face to see Rin...actually...
Kakashi: ...Are you sure with that...? You could choose to live....and atone for your sins...
Obito: nope...thats way too lightly put... 

Obito:!?
Kakashi and minato: !?
Black zetsu: this time I will lend you a hand!
Maddy: Change over now.

Maddy: now it's my turn to take the offense.
Hash: don't pull a bluff. The war is over already!
Naruto: Sai!
Sai: I know!
Maddy: Naruto, I'm grateful to you..

Maddy: you even extracted the bijus from Obito for me...
saved me the trouble of weakening him
Black zetsu: sorry Obito...but you know, this is kinda the very reason I existed for. sfx "Zu Zu Zu Zu (=dragging in)"
Obito: Black-Zetsu...! Choke...
Kakashi: wh...! what!?
The koshitandan Tiger "Bite"
Sai: Good! a little more!!
-Rinnetensei no jutsu!!!-

Maddy's body says "sizzzzzle"
Maddy's hand says "clench"
Obito: wheeze, puff, puff
SFX "BA KA"
"!!" the koshitandan tiger: slop
Maddy: now I can finally fight properly (/seriously)!
This body is what it takes! (/I couldn't do without this body!)
A fight is worthwhile only when it tingles your flesh and blood with excitement!
Maddy's heart goes "bang" "bang"
SFX "rumble-rumble rumble-rumble"



BeyondTwoSouls said:


> but why is hashi then so exhausted ?



 maybe because he has been fighting against maddy?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> some of the lines from the raw
> 
> #656 Changeover
> 
> ...



prety mucn confirms that madara will be a perfect juubi jinchuuriki....

madara says tanks cuz 1. obito is weak 2. bijuu's are out 

dat madara


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> prety mucn confirms that madara will be a perfect juubi jinchuuriki....
> 
> madara says tanks cuz 1. obito is weak 2. bijuu's are out
> 
> dat madara



hey ure back!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> hey ure back!



my will shall never die  

awesome chapter.... kishi could not ruin obito anymore  ( Shit level reached )  and make madara alive ! YES !

I mean damn....


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2013)

its so hard to hate maddy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> its so hard to hate maddy.



im a fan of madara... the only ones who hate him are obito fans ( we all know how they are no need for flame ) or some pissed off minato fans...

am i right ?


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> im a fan of madara... the only ones who hate him are obito fans ( we all know how they are no need for flame ) or some pissed off minato fans...
> 
> am i right ?



hey i like minato as well as maddy. i dont hate obito either.
however maddy's happy go lucky personality comes second only to hashs if not better.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> hey i like minato as well as maddy. i dont hate obito either.
> however maddy's happy go lucky personality comes second only to hashs if not better.



true madara is a lucky bastard.... dat kabuto , dat naruto thanks everyone 
Hashirama is boss by the way noticed that Naruto has a jutsu/stuff from every hokage

Healing cloak = tsunade healing
Rasengan = minato
Clone's = tobirama

I wonder what jutsu/stuff does Naruto have from hiruzen and hashirama ?


*PS. *
Your not an obito fan trust me 
i like minato to.... his majority of his fans are really bad   also like madara to.... i am a fan to him but yet i dislike a majority of his fandom...

i wished to join madara fandom for quite a long time but even the owner is awful...


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> true madara is a lucky bastard.... dat kabuto , dat naruto thanks everyone



 There is a known proverb in Japan that says "luck is what you make it (≒ God helps those who help themselves)"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> There is a known proverb in Japan that says "luck is what you make it (≒ God helps those who help themselves)"



not in maddy case his just lucky, very lucky

i mean kabuto  made him special edo tensei.... its okay every villain has some luck at some point likte obito the brothers with kurama chakra 

god bless kabuto


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2013)

the worrying bit is that...this isnt the end of vol....
i hope another changeover wont happen.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Nov 30, 2013)

Since when did Madara not have a body? How did they stop the tree from taking their chakra?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

takL said:


> the worrying bit is that...this isnt the end of vol....
> i hope another changeover wont happen.



madara will have his shine alot of chapters

i bird even told me that juubi will play a huge role in the end of the manga

think really big


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2013)

Great. Now Madara was revived, he can get killed by a kunai


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 1, 2013)

*Jiraiya in this chapter, what a bit random?*

I lol'ed when I read this part of the chapter. Whats Kishi playing, this manga continues to fail.

I always knew Hashirama was stronger than Madara, even the Edo Madara to some extent due to Sage Mode. But I did not expect Hashirama to defeat Madara without SM power. (Like the Budha)

Are we supposed to believe that Human Madara is stronger than Immortal, invincible, unlimited chakra with Hashirama power version of Madara?

This manga has never fallen so low. 

One good thing happened, Obito is no more...


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Dec 1, 2013)

You just jelly Jiraiya's shining.:ignoramus


----------



## Kanki (Dec 1, 2013)

I like to call it an early Xmas present


----------



## the real anti christ (Dec 1, 2013)

Hes getting all the credit for this tnj, Dat Jiraiya works from beyond the grave yo.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 1, 2013)

Kishi had to finally confirm what everybody had said for years, that Jiraiya > Akatsuki.


----------



## JPongo (Dec 1, 2013)

I pity those that doubted J-man, the sensei who looked up to Minato.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 2, 2013)

^Minato was the one who looked up to his stronger sensei.


But yeah, that Jiraiya wank kinda came out of the blue. It's not like Obito even knew him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah it was but it was pretty funny though. Just when you thought we were done with the Jiraiya hype now with Minato on the field oh no, more of it pops up.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2013)

Is Jiraiya's ghost going to come back Obi-Wan style?


----------



## JPongo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> ^Minato was the one who looked up to his stronger sensei.
> 
> 
> But yeah, that Jiraiya wank kinda came out of the blue. It's not like Obito even knew him.



Stronger sensei? LOL.

Check this out.

Minato >>> Jiraiya >> Itachi.

Got it?


----------



## Hayn (Dec 2, 2013)

JPongo said:


> Stronger sensei? LOL.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...



We get it, youre crazy original and wank Minato and hate Itachi. So funny.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Dec 2, 2013)

JPongo said:


> Stronger sensei? LOL.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...


Jiraiya> Juubito>Edo Madara/Hashirama/Tobirama/Minato> everyone else


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty much. Only Naruto is on top of Jiraiya.


----------



## JPongo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hayn said:


> We get it, youre crazy original and wank Minato and hate Itachi. So funny.


I don't hate Itachi, he's just overrated.  Get it now?



Mr.Blonde said:


> Jiraiya> Juubito>Edo Madara/Hashirama/Tobirama/Minato> everyone else



Who knows? Jiraiya is just that strong



Rios said:


> Pretty much. Only Naruto is on top of Jiraiya.


Jiraiya would rather it be Tsunade.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 2, 2013)

Now we finally understand why the Akatsuki traveled in pairs. It was not to capture the jinchūriki tegether since Kisame could have done this all alone it was more to protect themselfs from Jiraiya


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 2, 2013)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Now we finally understand why the Akatsuki traveled in pairs. It was not to capture the jinchūriki tegether since Kisame could have done this all alone it was more to protect themselfs from Jiraiya


especially konan since he might raep her!(diedra too cause he looks girly enough for jiraya to pass)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> But yeah, that Jiraiya wank kinda came out of the blue. *It's not like Obito even knew him.*


That is highly unlikely. We are talking about Sanins here, they were uber famous in Konaha.


----------



## Dark Forces (Dec 2, 2013)

Jiraiya fanbase turn to get some service ? why the mighty J-Man could not get some fanservice when pretty much every fodder did during this arc.

shonen ops read upset fans letters and deliver, that's the way the manga works now


----------

